# What city & state do you live in and do you like it ??



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

I live in New Castle,Delaware...I guess its ok...nothing really special..Me & my friends always joke & say we are close to everything..Mountains...Beaches...Philly...New York etc. Delaware is a very small state but very congested..Driving around here will definitely give you a headache..Mountain biking here is just average because DE is so flat..some of our state parks are nice but nothing special..I would love to take a trip to Colorado for some mountain biking...

Anyway..Where do you live and how is the mountain biking etc ??


----------



## theRuss (Jun 30, 2007)

...and I like puppies, and long walks on the beach


----------



## SCHPEEDYFSR (Aug 7, 2007)

Harrisburg, Pa

H-burg is a great little city. All the cool things from a big city are here with few of the negatives like horrible traffic and such. As far as mtn biking goes, its a little bit limited. I would say the closest is 20-40 mins away of serious biking.


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

theRuss said:


> ...and I like puppies, and long walks on the beach


I bet you do...


----------



## chucko58 (Aug 4, 2006)

Sunnyvale, CA, in the heart of Silicon Valley (and we have the contaminated groundwater to prove it!).

The climate here is nearly perfect, and there are great riding trails in the nearby mountains. The bad news is the congestion and the cost of housing. But if you're a computer geek who likes to ride, this is the place to be.


----------



## Mordy (May 31, 2006)

I live in Valencia CA, just outside of LA, but with all those wonderful Los Angeles 'conveniences'. It has a wonderful bike path system, and on my roady i can ride for a long as i want from my doorstep without hardly encountering a car. The mountain biking trails are decent, if a little spread around. However there are lots of choices within an hour.


----------



## Dirtman (Jan 30, 2004)

I currently reside in Ocala, FL. It is a decent place to live. It has arguably some of the best Mtb riding in the state of Florida, so I cannot complain there. However, it does not compare with Big Mountain riding. Everytime I take a trip and come home I lose something (a lil mojo, drive, enthusiasm) for the local trails. 

Wife and I will eventually move further North - but for now Ocala will do:thumbsup:


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

Seattle Washington. I love it. It's beautiful, the weather is very nice for 9 months a year and rainy for a three months, but you can still ride. There are big mountains nearby, they get snowed in during the winter, so you can't always ride there, but the riding under an hour out of time is still open. It never gets too hot, it rarely goes below freezing. Fantastic.


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

Asheville, NC. I love it here. Weather is great. We ride year round. Trails are fantastic. Pisgah is considered some of the best riding in the country. Nice small city with lots of interesting people. Bluegrass music, and good beer.


----------



## slide13 (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm currently in Iowa City, IA. I like it pretty well, it's a nice college town with a fair amount of stuff going on for it's size. Not a lot of riding around here but Sugarbottom, which is one of the best trails in Iowa, is only about a 30 minute drive so that is nice. 

I just returned from 9 months in Seattle though and I miss it a lot. I loved the weather (you get used to the rain) and the city and the mountains nearby. It's a great place that I could definitely see myself going back to some day. I did miss certain things about Iowa while I was there, but now that I'm back there is a lot I miss about Seattle.


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

Yeah, go Hawkeyes! riding in iowa is ok. the bike scene here is incredible considering lack of trials. the town is a nice liberal mecca, but I am getting tired of the swell of sh!t that comes with the students comming back. I would love to live in asheville. I rode a bunch while I was down there and can not wait until I get a chance to do it again.


----------



## boostedte37 (Aug 30, 2007)

Pascagoula Ms, it sucked before Katrina, and sucks even more two years after Katrina.


----------



## dfioc (Jul 24, 2006)

South Orange County, Ca. for me. I've got hundreds of trails of all types within 20 minutes of my house, many from my driveway. Great place to be a mountain bike rider!!


----------



## SWVA-Rider (Jul 16, 2007)

Currently in Blacksburg, VA (Go Hokies!) and I love living here. It's a great small college town to live in. With all of the college students there are a lot of bikers around and we have a wonderful set of trails 4 miles from my door step. If I want to go ride some bigger trails we have plenty all within an hours drive. I rarely venture that far though since the local trails are so much fun and I love the fact I can ride out to them.


----------



## Offrampmotel (Mar 10, 2006)

I reside in Erie, PA. There isn't much to do here, although we have a pretty big shopping mall if you're into that sort of thing. Mountain biking is rather limited here, but what we do have is fairly decent with a lot of varied terrain.


----------



## wookie (Jan 24, 2007)

Ogden, UT. I live 2 blocks from the trailhead to the Wasatch National Forest. I live at 4760 ft., and I can see the top of Snow Basin ski resort from my window. You have to be a climber to ride in Utah!


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Just outside of NYC. Surprisingly fun for biking, few hills except in some areas, temperate except for humid summers and bitter frigid winters. Yet we manage to ride year-round with the exception of a couple of weeks/months here and there being more challenging than we're used to.

Not too far from some great trails (an hour or two), city riding is a blast, beautiful parks and rivers. Cost of living is abominable- I choose to live in a dinky apt. here rather than a larger apt./house elsewhere. Maybe if I had a family I'd think differently.


----------



## kpomtb (Feb 2, 2006)

San Angelo, TX.

At one time we were the largest "city" in the country that is not on an interstate highway. We have a State Park with a good 30 miles of single track, and lots more double track. An area around another lake that has good riding. There are some other areas within 1-3 hours. Smallish city, no traffic to speak of, low cost of living. We can ride year round although it gets pretty hot in the summers. I grew up here, moved to a big city (Ft Lauderdale) for a few years. Hated hurricanes, and traffic. Moved home and am happy to be back.


----------



## Squating Goat (Mar 7, 2006)

Dallas, TX. Good paying jobs are plentiful and living expenses are low. Though you are never sure when you are going to get stabbed. There is a very large vibrant cycling community here but zero respect from drivers. Something to do every weekend. Year round riding if you can take the heat. Good amount of single track for a big city though I always dream of real mtb locations.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Storrs, CT. Love it. Great riding. I'd only move farther north.

Tim


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

Lakewood, Colorado.

Love the location, which is right up against the Front Range Foothills. I can ride to trails from my front door, and to good hard climbs on the road bike, too. Easy access to two major east-west routes to get up into the mountains, and pretty close to Waterton canyon and the start of the Colorado Trail. And yes, all of this was a factor in choosing to live here.

I think the city council has it's head up it's a**, though. Too much sprawl, and open space being gobbled up for more strip malls and highway interchanges all in the name of "tax revenue".


----------



## Rootfreak (Nov 24, 2006)

Houston, Texas
The only city that has worse weather than Houston is New Orleans (a little more heat, a little more humidity). It sucks riding in the summer. Its either raining or bloody hot and humid. Fall (October through December) and Spring (March and April) are good times to ride. Nice place to live, tons of stuff to do. Cars don't have any respect for riders here.


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

MtbRN said:


> Lakewood, Colorado.
> 
> Love the location, which is right up against the Front Range Foothills. I can ride to trails from my front door, and to good hard climbs on the road bike, too. Easy access to two major east-west routes to get up into the mountains, and pretty close to Waterton canyon and the start of the Colorado Trail. And yes, all of this was a factor in choosing to live here.


What are the winters like in Lakewood...how cold...how much snow ??


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

Gardendale Alabama. Nice community. Outside Birmingham which is a sh%thole. But we do have Oak Mountain State Park which has 17 miles of very good singletrack, trails in nearby Trussville and further south Swayback which can be a b&tch because it is so technical. The biking community here is fairly vibrant because we have some really cool LBS' that do a lot of advocacy work (Cahaba Cycles, BikeLink and Bob's Bikes) and a local volunteer bike club(BUMP-Birmingham Urban Mountain Pedalers) that is always developing and upkeeping the trails. The weather is always rideable. Even in winter it does not get cold enough that you can't ride. In summer it does get hot and HUMID! Right now we are in a drought and for a period of about 15 days recently the temp was over 100 degrees every day.


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Dwight Moody said:


> Seattle Washington. I love it. It's beautiful, the weather is very nice for 9 months a year and rainy for a three months, but you can still ride. There are big mountains nearby, they get snowed in during the winter, so you can't always ride there, but the riding under an hour out of time is still open. It never gets too hot, it rarely goes below freezing. Fantastic.


Riiiiiiiiggggghhhhtttt.

_ Seattle averages 158 days of measurable rain and 226 days of some cloud cover per year._


----------



## slide13 (Oct 27, 2004)

Rivet said:


> Riiiiiiiiggggghhhhtttt.
> 
> _ Seattle averages 158 days of measurable rain and 226 days of some cloud cover per year._


Yeah, but Seattleites don't let the rain stop them. That was weird to get used to but when it rains in Seattle it's often just a very light rain that doesn't really keep you from doing anything. I loved it, weather included and would go back in a heartbeat.


----------



## RideStrong (May 4, 2007)

San Antonio, Texas

A great city in general, and a great city for mountain biking. There are decent trail options within the city, and tons of trail options to explore within an hour or so drive. It's gets a little hot/humid in the summer, but ultimately I really can't complain.


----------



## croscoe (May 23, 2007)

Cheraw, SC. Sure, why not. 

The state park is nice and has an awesome trail. Unfortunately, they had a golf course put in a few years ago which sort of diminishes the appeal. It's really silly especially considering there's another 18 hole course directly across the highway. I think this town caters to rich old farts. There's not much else to do other than that or playing tennis. There's lots of winding country roads which would nice for a roadie. Watch out for drunken idiots though.


----------



## Random Drivel (Oct 20, 2006)

Marin, CA. We invented mountain biking, screw all you latecomers . . . 









(slightly ironic that Marin is the most MTB hatin' place on the panet)


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

Raleigh, NC.......it's okay. It's close enough to the mountains were Maida7 is talking about to be tolerable. The riding has gotten better in the area thanks to local groups working on trail access. The beach is only 2-3 hrs. away too. This area has been recognized as one of the most desireable places to live in the country......They must be basing that solely on job availability and new housing starts.


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

vyper005 said:


> What are the winters like in Lakewood...how cold...how much snow ??


Its a suburb of Denver (south and west of the city) and the weather is similar. Winter tends to be pretty mild. We'll get a couple big storms but for the most part snowfalls are moderate and melt off quickly. Temperatures rarely dip below zero. Of course, anyone who moved to this area last winter won't believe a word I just wrote


----------



## TheMauler (Aug 13, 2007)

Santa Barbara,California

I love it best place to ride and live, lived here my whole life prolly go many places but ill prolly always live here.


----------



## Tackhammer (Dec 21, 2006)

Marquette Michigan, I absolutlely love it. Wish the winters were a little shorter. (OK, alot shorter). Marquette County was named one of the top 5 places to mountain bike a couple of years ago in Bike Magazine. I think that's the one anyways.


----------



## vzman (Mar 30, 2006)

San Bernardino, Ca. ..... that's right i live in the ghetto. But I'm 30-min from Angelus Oaks, 50-min. from Big Bear. The beach trail starts 6-miles from my house( It can get ya to huntington beach, just 75-miles away allmost non stop) And there is a hole lot more, you just have to venture out and see:thumbsup: yes there is smog and all that stuff and yes I would rather be livin in Utah or Colorado but this is were i'm at and i'm not going to let that get me down I'll just keep tellin myself that


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

I'm in San Jose, CA (Nor Cal) Lots of trails to choose from around the Bay Area... Love it.


----------



## rustus (May 28, 2004)

I don't live in a city. My wife and I live in the mountains in north-central new mexico, about 17 miles from the nearest town. The riding is as good as it gets. There are great trails right off of our property, more a short ride away, and more still a short drive away. There is even a lift accessed mtb park within 30 minutes.


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

Fayetteville, AR

Great mountain biking and good people. Tons of single track all over the area and around the state as well. There is actually a rather good size cycling community here. Very, very low crime, good jobs, and just a very good place for getting outdoors. Weather is generally good for biking year around. A couple of cold months and 1 or 2 hot ones, but pretty tolerable year around. It's no wonder that this is one of the fastest growing areas in the nation. It is a college town, but the atmosphere surrounding the Razorbacks is a lot of fun for the area.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Mountain bike marketing actually*

The rest of the world had been riding fat tired bikes on dirt long before Marin County decided to invent the sport......................


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

I live in a province of Canuckistan called Alberta in a city called Edmonton.

City living is made bearable by the fact we have some excellent riding within the city and I have some pretty excellent friends to hang out and ride with.

I can ride in places like this without ever leaving the city limits...

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=329977

Winters here can be brutal and see temps of - 40 (but I ride anyways) and make us really appreciate the nicer weather.

Fall is one of the most beautiful seasons we have and provides some of the best ridig weather.


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

Rivet said:


> Riiiiiiiiggggghhhhtttt.
> 
> _ Seattle averages 158 days of measurable rain and 226 days of some cloud cover per year._


Oh, but it's an awesome place to live...when I was in the Navy I spent four years out there and have since looked forward to the day I can go back.

Right now I'm living in my good old home town of Flint Michigan. I think crime has improved. Last year it was rated as the third most dangerous place to live following St.Louis and Detroit. But it's a great place to ride and build skills. Sprint training is done when foks wanna bust a cap in yer azz, bunny hoppn is developed by hoppn over the bums passed out in the alleys, braking an cornering is practiced when avoiding the crack head being pursued by the cops. No all we need is a little wildlife out side of the bums in the parks and it would be a little cycle heaven in hell.:thumbsup:

Oh and I forgot about the urban biking parks, when the auto industry (Buick City) abandoned Flint plenty of area was left.:thumbsup:


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

Snowmass Village, Co.
I frikkin love it. Hundred yards from my front door is world class 1-track. Free bus stops right outside my door every 15 min, to take me to the lifts. About a 10 minute ride on the bus, or 20 min on the bike.Winter at 9k can suck a bit, but I was originally a ski bum, so it works out.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Fort Collins, CO

Great riding from my front door nearly year round, both off and on road. College town so there is lots to do. Super bike-friendly town has tons of bike paths, wide streets, and even has a paid bike coordinator. In the winter, skiing is a bit far away at 2 hours, but snowshoeing and XC skiing are close. We have four distinct seasons and 300+ days of sunshine a year.


----------



## FiftyTwoEighty (Sep 1, 2004)

Colorado transplant to San Diego...

It was like pulling teeth to leave CO, but loving living at sea level -- so much more air down here..and I get to trade time at the ocean for ski passes with my friends in CO. I split my gear between CO/SD and have the best of both worlds.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Killeen, TX--it's pretty cheap to live here--average 2200 sq ft, 4 bed, 2 living area home is around 160K.

The average wage is only 36K.

Seeing I'm 2.5X that, I'll say I put up with it.

Trails are under water right now. Not too far to drive to Austin or Waco though for other good trails.

If I were wealthy I'd move back to the county of Honolulu.

If I were single and moderately well to do, I'd move to someplace like the Philippines.


----------



## driftwood (Aug 13, 2005)

Hendersonville, NC, sort of like Asheville but closer to the trails :thumbsup:


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

boston ma......one of the best towns for access to all of the northeast's best riding


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

Avon, CO
Elevation 7400'. 
Tons of sunshine. 9 major ski areas within 2 hours drive. 2 of those within 10 miles. 
Lots of awesome bike trails within riding distance. As the weather gets cooler, Head west. Grand Junction 1.5 hours away. Fruita 2 hours away. Moab 3.5 hours away. 

It is very expensive for real estate though. 2/2 condo will run 400-800k or more. 

Just did a 13 mile loop from my house today. 2000' vertical in 5 miles. Rode my 39lb FR bike up it to.
How many places can you see a bear, some dear and elk, a fox or coyote, and some birds of prey all on the same ride. 
Oh and the Eagle river has great fly fishing and rafting/kayaking. Also the CO river is 30min away. Just did a 4 hour float trip last weekend beer coolers and all. Everything is right out my door. 

As far as texas is concerned, I say give it back to mexico and build a wall around it!


----------



## Random Drivel (Oct 20, 2006)

*One word*



Rev Bubba said:


> The rest of the world had been riding fat tired bikes on dirt long before Marin County decided to invent the sport......................


*PWNED!* of course I was joking.  Marin is usually *behind* the curve on everything . .

and I was durt jumping my Stingray long before Crankworks . . . .


----------



## Iron horseman (Apr 27, 2007)

Atlanta, GA

Nice weather, hot women, decent trails very close, excellent trails 1 hour away, great restaurants, nice southern folks, not overtaken by urban lefties..yet! I don't mind them anyway as long as they don't "preach".


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

Iron horseman said:


> Atlanta, GA
> 
> Nice weather, hot women, decent trails very close, excellent trails 1 hour away, great restaurants, nice southern folks, not overtaken by urban lefties..yet! I don't mind them anyway as long as they don't "preach".


Yeah, but doesn't Atlanta regularly get into the top 5 cities for worst traffic in the nation?


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

MtbRN said:


> Yeah, but doesn't Atlanta regularly get into the top 5 cities for worst traffic in the nation?


Most people can't even fathom how bad the traffic is in Atlanta. I spent 2 years in Atlanta. First 2 months were ok the next 22 months were spent trying to escape. 
Weather is not very nice. Try cold in the winter with no snow sports and brutally hot and humid in the summer. 
I had an epiphany once when I was stuck in bumper to bumper traffic 8 lanes wide on the I-85/I-75 connector staring at the Heinekin electronic billboard repeatedly saying 98deg. 
It was then that I had enough. Yeah there are a lot of hot women if you like the yuppie leather jacket wearing types who would never get on a bike. IH also forgot to mention the angry minority there amongst the ignorant judgemental southern folks. My guess is that he is referring to Alpharetta or Dunwoody areas. Expensive yuppieville north of the city. 
Guess I am being judgemental too.


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

Albany, NY

Ive got a nature preserve 5min away from me with about 30mi of non technical rolling single/doubletrack.

30 min north of me a local club has some amazing technical east coast style singletrack.

Theres also a bunch of other riding spots within a 60 min car ride

As for lift serviced riding, I'm within easy driving distance of Whiteface Mountain, Diablo Freeride Park, Plattekill, Jiminy Peak, and Hunter Mountain. 

I'm 2.5 hrs away from NYC, Boston, and the Adirondack Mtns.

The weather here is great IMO cold winters with decent amounts of snow (great for skiing) and nice summers (temps usually in the 80's but it can get very humid) The fall season around here is absolutely breathtaking with all the colors changing as well.

The only real downfalls I can think of are some times it gets difficult to ride in the winter due to the snow, and the mosquitos and black flies can get bad sometimes, but thats really it. 

Sure we dont have the epic riding that some have out west but I make do and have a blast. I love living on the east coast.


----------



## bermluvr (Aug 2, 2006)

see sig, and yes, i do like it. It's not too big, not too small. 

The biking here is average probably, you do have to pay everywhere to ride (parks) but they're decent. I've been on better, but its an average city in terms of terrain, so nothing too crazy.


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Just wanted to bring this thread back to life...see if everyones happy I guess


----------



## rabidchicken (Apr 16, 2009)

Fort Myers, Florida. I really don't like it. I have lived in San Antonio, TX; Denver, CO; Harrisonburg, VA; Pensacola, FL; and Miami, FL. Of those, Denver was probably my favorite, with Pensacola coming in second. I really don't like living in Fort Myers. As soon as I get my RN, I will be more mobile and probably move to my wife's hometown of Spartanburg, SC.


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

rabidchicken said:


> Fort Myers, Florida. I really don't like it. I have lived in San Antonio, TX; Denver, CO; Harrisonburg, VA; Pensacola, FL; and Miami, FL. Of those, Denver was probably my favorite, with Pensacola coming in second. I really don't like living in Fort Myers. As soon as I get my RN, I will be more mobile and probably move to my wife's hometown of Spartanburg, SC.


As soon as you land in Spartenburg, I predict that you will be lusting to move a few miles north to Asheville, NC. Spartenburg is not a bad place but Asheville is in the mtns where the good riding is.:thumbsup:


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

rabidchicken said:


> Fort Myers, Florida. I really don't like it. I have lived in San Antonio, TX; Denver, CO; Harrisonburg, VA; Pensacola, FL; and Miami, FL. Of those, Denver was probably my favorite, with Pensacola coming in second.


What were the winters like in Denver ??


----------



## Ride-beer-rinse-repeat (Mar 26, 2009)

Greenville SC!!!

Love the city - live downtown and can walk to dozens of great restaurants and bars. 15 minutes from Paris Mountain, 45 minutes to Dupont and about an hour or so from all the fun stuff around Asheville - all great mountain biking areas. Traveled all over the country and still like this area about the best. The city is big enough to have everything you need, but without all the big city issues. Great weather all year ( a bit hot at times in the summer, but not so bad up in the mountains). There is even a move to become more bike friendly. I do like the Denver and Salt Lake areas, though - better skiing. No desire to leave here, though.


----------



## rabidchicken (Apr 16, 2009)

vyper005 said:


> What were the winters like in Denver ??


From what I remember the winters weren't all that bad. There wasn't as much snow as I expected, and I remember days when I would wear a long sleeve shirt and shorts to go biking in December. There were two times while I was out there that we got a blizzard. I rode year round.

One of my favorite rides was doing Matthews Winters Park after a light snow at night during a full moon.


----------



## SingleTrackHound (Jul 29, 2003)

vyper005 said:


> What were the winters like in Denver ??


Lots of sunshine and 30-40's in the day with 50's thrown in here and there. Much colder at night due to clear sky.

Most snow falls are few inches or less. Mtn to the west collects all the snow before reaching front range. Snow that does make it to the ground are melted off by sun on the same day or next. Rinding in the winter is great! You can go skiing on Sat and mtn bike or road bike on Sunday.

Picture below is from dead of winter.


----------



## sbpinnacle (Jul 27, 2009)

driftwood said:


> Hendersonville, NC, sort of like Asheville but closer to the trails :thumbsup:


My Father has a summer place at Champion Hills, I'm going to be there in a week to play some golf with him for a few days. Last year I was there briefly and he drove me around the course... VERY HILLY for a golf course, I'm sure the biking is enjoyable.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Prescott, AZ.

About 5,200' in elevation. Mountains surround the town on three sides and go up locally to about 8000'. Great year-round riding in terms of temps and ability to ride year round. Snow doesn't stay for more than a few hours. Temps don't really get above about 90. Plentiful sunshine in the winter makes it easy to ride. We get quite a few T-storms and rainshowers during the summer to cool us off. Sedona, Flagstaff and Phoenix are nearby for when we get bored. Rides from a few miles to 30-50+ are possible, mostly on singletrack. Lots of vertical though for the horizontal, so like most mountain places you gotta be ok with that. There are some flatter rides though. We have everything from scrub to alpine. Junipers, manzanita, oaks, ponderosa pine, white and douglas firs, aspens in a few places, etc. Trails are literally 5 minutes away.

Yes, it's good to live here. Lots of places claim "year-round riding", but few really offer it in terms of decent temps and climate. This is not like Phoenix. Most people don't really get to experience all AZ has, in terms of Flagstaff, Mogollan Rim, White Mountains, etc...


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

SWVA-Rider said:


> Currently in Blacksburg, VA (Go Hokies!) and I love living here. It's a great small college town to live in. With all of the college students there are a lot of bikers around and we have a wonderful set of trails 4 miles from my door step. If I want to go ride some bigger trails we have plenty all within an hours drive. I rarely venture that far though since the local trails are so much fun and I love the fact I can ride out to them.


Blacksburg resident here as well. I was born in the northeast, and have lived many places around the country, (NJ, NY, CT, ME, IN, NorCal, VA)but this area keeps calling me back. I lived in and around Roanoke far a while, and generally prefer it to B-burg, but b-burg has it's advantages, namely being able to ride my bike almost anywhere I need to go. Also, having Pandapas Pond so close is a real blessing. I think this area and western NC are real gems.

I'm hoping to move back closer to Roanoke in the next year.


----------



## NashVis (Jun 19, 2009)

We moved to Nashville, TN one year and one week ago. I commute into work and the roads here are terrible for that. No room. However, the temperate winters allow for year round riding. Autumn is beautiful and long here. There are some decent trails 30-40 min from here, and great trails 2.5-3.5 hrs drive east of here.


----------



## sbpinnacle (Jul 27, 2009)

Vienna, VA - Moved to VA just over 2 years ago from South Florida and absolutely love it! I just got into mtbing for exercise and weight loss, there are several very good trails at the head of my neighborhood. I'm certainly lucky in that capacity. When I was in college in Gainesville, FL, I road trained for triathlons, I'm enjoying the mtb much more! There are a lot of areas around with great trails that I'll start visiting once I improve my skills and conditioning. So far, so good.


----------



## sonett iii (Jun 1, 2009)

NashVis said:


> We moved to Nashville, TN one year and one week ago. I commute into work and the roads here are terrible for that. No room. However, the temperate winters allow for year round riding. Autumn is beautiful and long here. There are some decent trails 30-40 min from here, and great trails 2.5-3.5 hrs drive east of here.


I live in Nashville as well and this pretty much sums it up, but you did leave out Roberts Western World the best bar in the country!


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Rockaway & Ortley Beach, NJ*

Quite satisfied. Three or four days a week at the ocean, the rest in the mountains (hills okay?). Work in NYC. The world is at my doorstep. Close airports and cruise terminals, four hours from DC, same for Boston, near enough to Vermont and plenty of excellent mountain biking within 30 minutes and if you are not a snob, the skiing in NJ and PA is close, not as bad as you might expect, and like I said, those airports make a trip to ski out west pretty convenient. I can be on the slopes in Utah quicker than I can drive to Jay Peak if I make the right connections. Italy and Europe is only nine hours or less away and that is a big attraction to me. Mad River Glen is closer to 5.5 hours north.

NJ may be an acquired taste but I've lived here all my life and see no good reason to leave.

You have to consider the region you live in, not just the city or town.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks for reviving the thread and checking on how we are doing. I'm still happy in Fort Collins, Colorado.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Albany, Oregon. No other state compares. And yes I like the rain and dislike sunny days.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

oh oops old thread and I already posted--haha


Killeen, Texas and I love it.
Well except for every other yearr or so we have torrential rain.
But mainly it's not cold (under 80 degrees is chilly). Mostly it hovers round about 100.
We have a lake on each side of US 190.
It's a quick drive to Austin with more trails.
The property is cheap.
The job is muy good.
Life ain't bad.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Near Lake Almanor, CA.

Rural community, not incorporated. A mile above sea level in the forest. Geographically, right at the intersection of the Sierra Nevada mountains, the Cascade Range, and the Great Basin. No fast food, no traffic light in the entire town. About 100' of sidewalk total in the town. About a zillion miles of mountain biking terrain accessible from my driveway. Lakes for paddling, wilderness, Lassen Volcanic NP, trout streams, wildlife and hunting, all within mtb distance. The entire county itself is about the size of Connecticut, but only 22,000 people, so lots of empty space just out of town.

The down side -- we're in CA. The poster child for dysfunctional state government and a fiscal train wreck. And don't come here and plan to find a job. The local economy tanked worse here.


----------



## 3snowboards (Aug 19, 2008)

I live between reno and incline village, nv, eastern slope of the sierra. 
The riding can be a little dusty but all in all tahoe riding is epic.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

3snowboards said:


> I live between reno and incline village, nv, eastern slope of the sierra.
> The riding can be a little dusty but all in all tahoe riding is epic.


You've got some really good riding right around you that opens up long before the rest of Tahoe, don't you? I lived just west of Truckee for two years, and the last spring I found a place off of Mt Rose Highway down the eastern side of the pass near Timberline Drive. Great riding.


----------



## 3snowboards (Aug 19, 2008)

kapusta said:


> You've got some really good riding right around you that opens up long before the rest of Tahoe, don't you? I lived just west of Truckee for two years, and the last spring I found a place off of Mt Rose Highway down the eastern side of the pass near Timberline Drive. Great riding.


Timberline drive sounds like thomas creek. 
Being right on the edge of the desert means you can always find a place without snow cover. 
I love how...
Snowboarding season goes right into biking season. Then we bike till the snow comes. Repeatm


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

3snowboards said:


> Timberline drive sounds like thomas creek.
> Being right on the edge of the desert means you can always find a place without snow cover.


Yep, that's the place.


----------



## bh10 (May 30, 2009)

wormvine said:


> Most people can't even fathom how bad the traffic is in Atlanta. I spent 2 years in Atlanta. First 2 months were ok the next 22 months were spent trying to escape.
> Weather is not very nice. Try cold in the winter with no snow sports and brutally hot and humid in the summer.
> I had an epiphany once when I was stuck in bumper to bumper traffic 8 lanes wide on the I-85/I-75 connector staring at the Heinekin electronic billboard repeatedly saying 98deg.
> It was then that I had enough. Yeah there are a lot of hot women if you like the yuppie leather jacket wearing types who would never get on a bike. IH also forgot to mention the angry minority there amongst the ignorant judgemental southern folks. My guess is that he is referring to Alpharetta or Dunwoody areas. Expensive yuppieville north of the city.
> Guess I am being judgemental too.


I just move out of Atlanta after living there for 16years, and that first sentence somes it up. Traffic, that was honestly my main reason I wanted to get out of there, you'd have to plan your day aroud traffic. You need milk at 5pm thats a hour out of your day, and I lived 25 miles north of the city it only got worse the closer you got. Temps arent bad at all IMO we have about 2-3 weeks combined through out the summer were it wasnt fun, but try living in south Georgia, 100x worse than Atlanta. Comparing Atlanta's summers to S. Georgia would be like comparing Atlanta's winters to a Wisconsin, they are really that far apart. And as for winters they are joke which is another reason I moved, I loved the cold and snow.

On that note Im in Davenport, Ia, so far a great place, awsome bars and micro brewery's things to do and the hunting is some of the best in the US. And the MTB scene isnt bad either 3 good trails all in the Quad Cities.


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

Iowa has a few nice XC trails. During the spring, summer, and fall, you get lucky when there has been enough of a dry spell to render the trails rideable. There are more bugs in one square mile of Iowa than in the entire states of California and Arizona combined at any given moment.

Winter, the bugs go away, the mud freezes up, and...

Well, Iowa winters can be pretty jank at times too;


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

Brooklyn, NY
I hate it with a passion. I have a great apartment, free access to parking in a driveway, cheap rent in a good area, and 20 minute drive to work in Manhattan. If I moved anywhere else I would be paying more than double my rent. I hate city life though. No trails nearby, the air stinks and it's not my kind of crowd. I plan on retiring in 8 years and than it's goodbye NY.


----------



## DanMulv (Feb 2, 2008)

I live in Los Angeles and love it. Moved from Wisconsin 20 years ago. Mountain bike trails abound, great rivers to kayak, mountains to backpack in, beach, desert, surfing, skiing and snowboarding. Everything is within 3 hours of LA. There's even some sweet single track 15 minutes via bike from my place. I'm 5 minutes from the bike path which goes uninterrupted to the beach. Climate is great. I can’t ask for much more. I'm not thrilled about the big city some times, but it's not too bad.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Climate is great in LA? Can you even breathe down there?


----------



## DanMulv (Feb 2, 2008)

Kona0197 said:


> Climate is great in LA? Can you even breathe down there?


By climate I was really referring to the temperature and the fact you're not restricted by the seasons. As far as pollution, it's not bad where I live which is on the westside. Inland definitely more so. The mountains are fine.


----------



## RUNDCM (Sep 16, 2008)

*olney md*

still finding trails after 12 yrs of MTB ing Lots of trail advocacy for MTB M.O.R.E is one. Can ride out front door and ride some bushwhack trails or drive 30-45 min and ride in the Frederick watershed-- Pretty good area economy (govt) etc. traffic sux tho. PA state line is one hour away for skiing or other riding, Lots to like Some to dislike....


----------



## yinyang (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm a snowmass head too....

short season for Mtn biking but I'm a skier.. so it's all good.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> By climate I was really referring to the temperature


Well if it regularly gets about 65-70 then you can keep it.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2009)

*Fort Bragg California!*

:band: I Live in Fort Bragg California. NorCAl.
The weather is pretty good for all year riding! From November to March it can get a little cold (rarely below freezing for long) and very rainy, but storms are usually interspersed with sunny windy days. Yeah it does get very windy here!
Summer is mild at the coast (60's) and higher inland (80-90's+). But when its chilly and foggy in the dark coastal forest you can ride easily to where its in the 70's or eightys and sunny. And then back. I like the change. The inland forest is very different than the coastal forest and its very cool to be able to experience both in one ride.
The riding is pretty good. 
We border Jackson State Experimental Forest lots of forest roads, open and closed and some singletrack. 
There are lots of wild mushrooms in the rainy months as well as Turkey, upland bird, Deer, Bear, Mountain lions, anda few Elk.
There are also a plethora of state parks with some riding as well.
Oh and the beach! Good surfing!
The area is kinda vanilla NorCal terrain. Redwoods and fir forrests, tiny creeks, hilly (up to about 2200') but no rocks or extreme terrain. Lots of good XC rides! It would be nice if jackson was managed more like Boggs with lots of built and maintained trails but its not! They are not interested! So we have some very short singletrack trails most leading to nowhere, or contrived loops.
Still its not bad.
The one drawback is that we are still in California where most people (especially their (not my) Government) are so incredibly STUPID it make one want to gouge one grey matter out with a grapefruit spoon. But I regress...

There is a lot of good riding here I gotta go do some!
If you havent been here please come. There are not many area trails on MTBR, but there are some good ones.
Humbolt is not far (Paradise Royale) also Boggs and Mendocino forest are close.


----------



## luckynumber9 (Mar 7, 2009)

naples fl absolutely hate it


----------



## XCkiller (Aug 26, 2007)

North Royalton (cleveland), Ohio... well the weather pretty much always sucks, winter especially, and its fairly flat up here. Small hills here and there limits us ohioans to mostly XC riding. Although i do feel very blessed to live only 20 minutes away from Ray's Indoor mountain bike park:thumbsup: and about 4 other trails within a hour's drive. Overall it could be worse.... oh wait, we have the Brown's:madman:


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Ruger said:


> :
> The area is kinda vanilla NorCal terrain. Redwoods and fir forrests, tiny creeks, hilly (up to about 2200') but no rocks or extreme terrain. Lots of good XC rides! It would be nice if jackson was managed more like Boggs with lots of built and maintained trails but its not! They are not interested! So we have some very short singletrack trails most leading to nowhere, or contrived loops.


That's one thing that just drove me nuts about NorCal, the lack of trail development. I lived in a totally different area of NorCal about an hour southeast of Auburn (off of highway 50). The lack of trail development was just so strange given the EXCELLENT terain. Forest land, big ridgelines, monutains, great vegitation, etc. For some reason though, the trail development is almost non-existant. Auburn is another good example. I had to drive to Auburn (1hr away) to get any kind of vertical, and then the "trail system" there just isn't even that big, also confined to a pretty small area. I know there is "bigger" stuff in California, but given the square miles of forest you'd think there'd be a lot more trails. I'm now in AZ and couldn't be happier in that regard (plus the summers are pretty cool here at elevation). We have plenty of forested areas, although obviously not as much as CA, but the stuff that we do have usually has much more trail development and the number/length of trails is just greater. In the last 10 years or so I've noticed this more and more.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

vzman said:


> San Bernardino, Ca. ..... that's right i live in the ghetto. But I'm 30-min from Angelus Oaks, 50-min. from Big Bear. The beach trail starts 6-miles from my house( It can get ya to huntington beach, just 75-miles away allmost non stop) And there is a hole lot more, you just have to venture out and see:thumbsup: yes there is smog and all that stuff and yes I would rather be livin in Utah or Colorado but this is were i'm at and i'm not going to let that get me down I'll just keep tellin myself that


Heh heh. My wife's family is all from that area.... Muscoy. My bro-in-law is in Riverside and has some nice hills and trails down the block from his house.


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

Teton Valley, Idaho
It sucks! We have endless miles of amazing, buff, singletrack. Hundreds of miles of road loops with huge climbs if you want. We get tons and tons of light, dry, fluffy, powder in the winter. Depending on where you live you only have 2 world class resorts about an hour away to ski at. You may have to drive 15min. to access world class backcountry terrain. You only occasionally get stalked by lions, charged by moose or run in to grizzlies. It hardly rains in summer and when it does everything drys up almost instantly. Yep it sucks, but I think I'll stick it out.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

I live in eastern Washinton in Richland. I moved here in '81, and aside from my eight years in the Army and off at college (UW and WSU), I'm back here for a while it seems. It is desert steppe and pretty dry and hot in the summer, bitterly cold in the winter (and mostly dry with some spectacular snow sometimes.) We get all four seasons here. I actually prefer spring and fall here, but summer and winter are great too.

We're an easy drive in any direction for some great mountain biking, and I have some cool local trails too, and a 35 mile bike route along both sides of the Columbia River. Incidently, the river is the best stretch of water skiing I've ever been on, and I'm only two blocks from the boat launch.... not too bad for kayaking around the Wye, and good windsurfing when the wind is blowing.... even better windsurfing further south where the river bends to the west (it runs south here by my house.)

The hardest part about living here for me is that I'm a 'waterman', and we're too far from the ocean for my liking. (I surf, kayak surf, stand up paddle, snorkle, scuba, windsurf, and sail.)

Good fishing and hunting of all types, good people too, as long as we can keep the wet siders and Kalifornicators from moving here 

In my time I've lived in Camas, WA, Tacoma, WA, Seattle, WA, Clarksville, TN, Columbus, GA, Savanah, GA, and last year in Pismo Beach, CA. (As far as CA goes, I think that the 'Gold Coast' is the best part of the state, hands down, and one of the most bicycle friendly communities and best mountain biking around and good surfing... just a terribly high cost of living and poor schools so I chose not to move my wife and daughter down with me and flew home every other week.) I've traveled the world and here I am... back to stay I guess (though when I left to go to college I swore I'd never be back). There was a time when we had more PhD's per capita living in my neighborhood and the schools here are great. Last year, my daughter just had the same 6th grade teacher that I had when I was a kid and is in the GATE program in a school that was nationally ranked in the top 20. Crime is pretty low, schools are great... just that work opportunities are limited sometimes, and the majority of people's jobs here seem to be contingent on the whims of Washington DC politics and the stroke of a pen. (For me that's not that bad, I'm a highly trained and knowelegable engineer in a fairly high demand field.... I'll gladly move to where the work is.)


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Boston, MA - great place to live, I'm fortunate to live a great part of town, there's plenty of great riding within and hour's drive, also great skiing and even more riding further north in New Hampshire and Vermont. Not to mention I'm about 1/4 mile from the ocean and they decriminalized weed last year


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Barkleyfan said:


> Iowa has a few nice XC trails. During the spring, summer, and fall, you get lucky when there has been enough of a dry spell to render the trails rideable.
> 
> There are more bugs in one square mile of Iowa than in the entire states of California and Arizona combined at any given moment.Winter, the bugs go away, the mud freezes up, and Well, Iowa winters can be pretty jank at times too.


Note to self >>> Iowa doesnt sound to appealing.


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

NH here. I love living here for all the seasons but really love it for the riding. NH has great riding whether its XC or DH & as an added bonus VT is right next door & has Mount Snow.


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

Kona0197 said:


> Well if it regularly gets about 65-70 then you can keep it.


sounds perfect to me, but can always use some 80's/90's thrown in there.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm partially to 50s thru low 70s with overcast skies with a threat of rain and a brezze on the wind actually. Had to think about it. 

I just don't like 80's and above. Sunshine is evil.


----------



## VicDirt (Aug 26, 2009)

I need sunshine. Gets incredibly depressing without it.


----------



## E.J. (Jul 18, 2008)

I live in Utah....and if I look really hard, I am able to find something to do outdoors from time to time.

I love the fact that I have World Class skiing/snowboarding, WC mountain biking, WC flyfishing and WC boating all within a short drive, but within the State. 

In a single day in March I could ski, wakeboard, catch a trout on a blue ribbon river and bike a trail in Moab...how cool is that. 

Bet if I timed it right, could ski Snowbird, catch a trout on the Provo, trail in Moab and finish with a set on the wakeboard on Lake Powell..... Nice.....


----------



## VicDirt (Aug 26, 2009)

E.J. said:


> I live in Utah....and if I look really hard, I am able to find something to do outdoors from time to time.
> 
> I love the fact that I have World Class skiing/snowboarding, WC mountain biking, WC flyfishing and WC boating all within a short drive, but within the State.
> 
> ...


Count me out on skiing and pretty much anything on snow. 
Trout fishing sounds good though. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

VicDirt said:


> I need sunshine. Gets incredibly depressing without it.


I feel the same about cloudy skies and rain.


----------



## Joeboater (Oct 17, 2003)

Park City, Utah
Yes.
But no one else would like it.


----------



## YoungerNow (Nov 10, 2006)

VTSession said:


> Boston, MA - great place to live, I'm fortunate to live a great part of town, there's plenty of great riding within and hour's drive, also great skiing and even more riding further north in New Hampshire and Vermont. Not to mention I'm about 1/4 mile from the ocean and they decriminalized weed last year


Boston for me, too. I grew up in north Florida and have lived in Atlanta, DC, and NYC. Boston is the the only city I've ever returned to after moving away.

The riding around here lacks the epic nature of the stuff out west. But it offers plenty of technical challenges, and there's a lot of satisfaction in cleaning something that I found completely intimidating as a noob -- that satisfaction is about half what I enjoy about mountain biking, and so far it doesn't seem to be fading. It doesn't hurt that there are still plenty of features on the local trails that I'm learning to handle, and thus plenty of opportunities for future satisfaction.

I like the fact that I have decent (if not world-class) trails a short ride from home. And the number and variety of trail systems that are close enough for a day trip is mind-boggling. I like the fact that I can hop on the subway and be downtown in 15 minutes, or get in the car and be completely out of the city in 20. I like that it's a city where owning a car isn't a huge pain (as in NYC), but where it's also not a strict requirement for day-to-day life (as in Atlanta).

It's also a great town from a bike culture perspective -- Seven and Indy Fab and lots of other smaller builders are here, and there are loads of organized cycling events if that's your thing.

I don't know if I'll stay here forever -- the winters are a bit rough by my Florida-boy standards. And I'd like to be closer to some real mountains and to really epic riding. My current schedule of one trip out west each year isn't quite cutting it.

But Boston's been really good to me, and I'll miss it if I ever leave for good.


----------



## bobthemtnbiker (Aug 1, 2009)

Albuquerque, NM and I love it.

Good trails are a ten minute ride from my doorstep, great trails are a short drive. Endless stretches of road set amongst the most beautiful scenery anywhere for the road riding days. The city itself has an excellent network of MUP's and shared roadways. Lots of other non biking outdoor stuff to do. World class skiing is a few hours away in addition to a good local ski area. 

Superb year round weather. Sunny and dry is the rule. Spring can be brutally windy. July through August can get quite hot and it's our rainy season. Winters can get quite cold but are usually snow free. I don't know of too many other places where I can ski in the morning, golf in the afternoon and go for an evening ride in the middle of December or January.

It is my humble opinion that New Mexico has the best cuisine anywhere. There is nothing better than working up an appetite after riding all day then going to your favorite local New Mexican restaurant for some outstanding food.


----------



## Charlie Cheswick (Apr 16, 2009)

Ft. Collins, Colorado!
In the time it takes me to smoke a cigarette I can be on some of the best single track in the country. I crush out my smoke, ride that single track silly...for about 3 minutes, I light up another smoke and I'm home in time to watch Andy Griffith.
Fort Collins is great!


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG (Jul 22, 2009)

Indianapolis, IN

A few decent trials in Indy, go 30 miles south to Brown Country for some of the best trails in the Mid West! Weather is humid in the summer, sometimes hot. I like the city, not too big, traffic is great, housing is cheap, and we have all the stuff a big city has.


----------



## mtbher (Jul 16, 2009)

Las Vegas, NV

I love it and hate it at the same time (more love than hate though). It gets brutally hot in the summer, but you can basically ride year round (if you can handle the summer heat). The city itself is not very bike friendly. I am lucky that there are bike lanes both ways from my house to the college campus, but bike lanes are few and far between and drivers here are nuts around bikes. Red Rock Canyon is just outside the city and is a roadie's dream... Bootleg is a few minutes away in Boulder City (haven't been out there yet - I'm a newbie  ). The location is great - in a couple hours' drive, you can be up in Utah enjoying Zion or Brianhead. 

One big drawback - no good microbrews! The one place I've considered moving to is the pacific northwest... my sister lives in Vancouver, WA - so green, so much good beer around there, so many places to see...


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

Maui is allright.20 min drive north gets me some mud and flowing berms.30 min. uphill drive gets dry lava cinder.Or rooty moist stuff.I like the fact that bugs dont harass you but the same old trails get old.


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

frikka said:


> I like the fact that bugs dont harass you but the same old trails get old.


The same trails get old no matter where you are


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Charlie Cheswick said:


> Ft. Collins, Colorado!
> In the time it takes me to smoke a cigarette I can be on some of the best single track in the country. I crush out my smoke, ride that single track silly...for about 3 minutes, I light up another smoke and I'm home in time to watch Andy Griffith.
> Fort Collins is great!


Now thats sweet !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. GT (Jan 17, 2004)

New Lexington Ohio

There are many trails with in a hour of me


----------



## boostedpgt (Aug 30, 2009)

jacksonville, fl

it sucks, but i have lived here my whole life and have no reason to go anywhere else. city is full of a-holes, roads are ALWAYS under construction, or otherwise screwed up. we have a high crime rate (we are known for leading florida in murder), you don't dare go anywhere un-armed. but on the bright side, we do have a ton of variety. we have super nice rich areas, and down low 3rd world looking areas. and no matter where in the city you live, you are usually only at max 30 minutes away from just about anything. drive one direction and your at the beach, head the other and your in the country with farms.


----------



## CycleAddict (Aug 8, 2009)

Alameda, CA. About 2 minutes across from Oakland and all the chaos that the East Bay entails. There are plenty of trails in the Oakland hills to ride. Some single track but mostly fire roads that have some tighter/technical sections in certain areas. From my house, it takes about 15-20mins driving through the city to the trails. The neighborhoods in Oakland definitely appear rough at first but they have a lot of culture to them as well. Nothing better then some awesome, authentic Mexican food after riding. 

From a Mountain Biking stand point, I'm in a central location between a lot of the riding destinations all over the Bay Area. Most of them are about an hour or less from here. Santa Cruz isn't too far either. I've gotten used to living/riding here and it treats me well. There are definitely cons about living here such as the traffic, congestion and obvious cost of living. Poverty and crime as well. 

I'm trying to open my mind to possibly move next summer, to somewhere out of state. Don't know what will happen with that. Threads like this definitely open my mind to the possibilities. Nice to see that areas that I wouldn't of thought of as riding destinations actually have great trails and riding communities.


----------



## TylerZR6 (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm middle of nowhere Wisconsin. I also have a place in Keyport, NJ.

Wisconsin is what it is. We have great nature, hunting, fishing, and good MTB trails as well. Just limited compared to other areas of the country. Winters suck, but have something to offer if you make the best of it. Milwaukee is a nice city, and Chicago isn't too far away. The main problem with WI right now is the job market.

NJ...pretty much sucks. I do not get along with most Jersey guys. The ones I met tend to be spectators, drinkers, and bullshitters. I'm a do-er. It is amazing to be only a few minutes away from the most amazing city in the US, NYC. The city is a wonder to me, women are plenty, amazing food, and opportunity is everywhere. The Jersey shore is fun, that's about it. The traffic sucks, and the Parkway/Turnpike is insane.

Honestly, if I had my pick it would be the Seattle area or maybe San Francisco. I like generally hotter weather more than comfortable weather.


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

TylerZR6 said:


> I'm middle of nowhere Wisconsin. I also have a place in Keyport, NJ.
> 
> Wisconsin is what it is. We have great nature, hunting, fishing, and good MTB trails as well. Just limited compared to other areas of the country. Winters suck, but have something to offer if you make the best of it. Milwaukee is a nice city, and Chicago isn't too far away. The main problem with WI right now is the job market.


I think Forbes magazine always picks a few cities in Wisconsin as the best places to live in america...go figure....


----------



## sebastian21 (Apr 26, 2005)

Miami, FL


Don't like it.. Flat, hot and way too humid, MTB trails sucks (but at least we can something to rde), Road biking its ok around the beach.....I miss the great trails in NC.....

but what I do like about Miami... GIRLS< Night Live....


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

*^
^
^*


----------



## Jkosmo (Aug 15, 2009)

I have a place in both Houghton, MI(student) and Milwaukee, WI. Both cities are great for their own reasons. I love the small town atmosphere of Houghton and the fact that any type of outdoor activity is right at my doorstep. However their isn't much to offer in terms of a job market, I'd love to stay here when I graduate but chances are I will move where my career takes me. Milwaukee is a fun city, but as mentioned previously the job market isn't too great here either. I wouldn't mind moving out to the west coast after graduation, Nor Cal would be nice.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

i live in layton, ut... no i do not like it one bit


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Why?


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

i have my reasons....


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

Charlie Cheswick said:


> Ft. Collins, Colorado!
> In the time it takes me to smoke a cigarette I can be on some of the best single track in the country. I crush out my smoke, ride that single track silly...for about 3 minutes, I light up another smoke and I'm home in time to watch Andy Griffith.
> Fort Collins is great!


Sounds like a place I'd like to visit some day.:thumbsup: 
Good vacation spot?


----------



## fiz1ct (Aug 2, 2009)

Bozeman, Montana. I love it. It has some amazing intermediate/advanced singletrack, all within a 30 minute or less. The skiing isn't too shabby either  .


----------



## NAdams65 (Aug 17, 2009)

We live in Abilene, Tx......my active duty Air Force wife is stationed here at Dyess AFB.
We have been here 3.5 years and can't wait to meet the parole board and move on. 
This is the first smallish town we have lived in and I must say it has been an experience. 
Not sure if it's the small town or the Texas thing but there is no mistaking that we don't fit in. Here it seems you are measured by how loud your truck is and which school your kids go to. Since I don't drive a truck and our kids don't go to Wylie, we are not "in".
The most interesting thing is that for as ethnocentric as these Texans are, they just aren't that interesting. Who gives a S%$T about who won a highschool football game? 

There really isn't much to do here and the thought of riding a bike on the city streets is a scary proposition. If you're riding a bike you are either homeless or a freak. Having spent some time in Fort Collins this summer, I now realize how cool a bike-friendly town is. 

There is a pretty good mountain bike park north of town with about 15 miles of trails.
The guys that maintain it are cool and do a good job keeping it up. That said, it's no Colorado or Moab so you take what you get and dream about vacations where there are mountains and trees. 

Wow...thanks for letting me get that off my chest. I apologize to any offended Texans out there but you guys need to get out and explore our country and experience some really great places outside the Lonestar state.

Nate


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

*^
^
^*


----------



## bgfthntr (May 18, 2009)

South Eastern Adirondacks near Lake George....

Love it here! I grew up in the suburbs of NYC and there was great riding in northern Westchester County but the riding in the North Country is killer. Long winters is the downside but if you ski it's fantastic. The mountains and trails are withing 100 yards from my house and it's endless. If you travel a bit 30 minutes or more you can hook up with some of the best singletrack that I've rode. SMBA and Moreau State Park are great local areas.


----------



## Sunyata (Sep 16, 2009)

Lynchburg, VA

The town itself kind of sucks as it is very small and the people are very small minded. 

However, there are some great trails around and lots of National and State Forests. Unfortunately, because it is such a small town, the mountain bike community is a little non-existent. But we are looking to change that!!!


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

CaseyXC said:


> Lynchburg, VA
> 
> The town itself kind of sucks as it is very small and the people are very small minded.
> 
> However, there are some great trails around and lots of National and State Forests. Unfortunately, because it is such a small town, the mountain bike community is a little non-existent. But we are looking to change that!!!


It ain't that small. Using population statistics, It's nearly twice the size of the largest city (Burlington) in the entire state of Vermont. It's the 5th largest MSA in Virginia. It's roughly the same population size as Asheville, NC and we have a huge mtn bike community.


----------



## osmarandsara (Jun 26, 2006)

Riverside, California. The beach 1 hr. away. Los Angeles 1 hr. away. The mountains 1 hr away. The desert 1 hr. away. Smog, congestion, crime, outrageous housing prices, 5 minutes away....


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Sep 17, 2009)

Alamogordo, NM
and yes I love it here. Desert riding out my front door and mountian riding is a 15 min drive.


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

osmarandsara said:


> Riverside, California. The beach 1 hr. away. Los Angeles 1 hr. away. The mountains 1 hr away. The desert 1 hr. away.
> 
> Smog, congestion, crime, outrageous housing prices, 5 minutes away....


*Priceless !!*


----------



## eugalc (Nov 15, 2008)

Frederick Maryland-

As far as mountain biking goes it's actually pretty great. Lots of great singletrack, that can appeal to almost every level of rider- even experts, thanks to some tough rock gardens. Also the neighborhood I live in has about 25 miles of trails that I almost exclusively have to myself. From my garage to the neighborhood trailhead is about 150yds.

The only bad part of the area is that most of the good jobs require a terrible commute down to the DC area, where there are plenty of jobs that pay well, but it's quite a slog getting to there. Also, while where I live is a little off the beaten path, a lot of the area is getting paved over and built up way too much.


----------



## keylay (Nov 14, 2006)

Houston, Texas
I do not enjoy living in Houston for reasons such as the 5 million residents in the city and surrounding suburbs, distance between everything and the heat and humidity.

What makes it bearable is a constant lifestyle. There is ALWAYS something to do. There are some trails to ride, but nothing to blink an eye at.

I've also lived in several other cities including:
Nacogdoches, Texas - small, college town in a piney woods of east Tx. Ok, but not my #1.
San Marcos, Texas - proximity to Austin biking was great, also a bigger university which was GREAT fun. Go Bobcats!
Granby, Colorado - Backdoor to Rocky Mnt. N.P., close to Winter Park and Sol Vista, but housing costs were crazy.
Golden, Colorado - Beautiful city, close to major Front Range rides and a head start to the mountains from Denver.


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Sep 17, 2009)

keylay said:


> Granby, Colorado - Backdoor to Rocky Mnt. N.P., close to Winter Park and Sol Vista, but housing costs were crazy.


ha. I love it up there. My wifes uncle has a sweet house in grand lake. In fact my Avy pic is of me and my wife on lake granby.


----------



## Lule (May 4, 2009)

Jacksonville, Florida

I hate it here.

Lessee...High violent crime rate, humid, bad traffic flow, poor bike trails, inept (and possibly inbred) city government, filthy/trashy, polluted river. Notably, this town has a concentrated collection of a-holes. Many drive full-size, 4wd, lifted, crew-cabbed, 'chipped' (thus smoke belching) diesel powered pickup trucks on their way home to their rented single-wide with all kinds of crap in the yard.

If I go to Hell, I'll already know my way around after living in this cesspool.

Have a nice day!


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Tucson, Arizona.. it sucks here, lousy infrastructure, bad drivers, too many people.. it's great once you're out of the city proper


----------



## JReade (Sep 25, 2009)

rabidchicken said:


> Fort Myers, Florida. I really don't like it. I have lived in San Antonio, TX; Denver, CO; Harrisonburg, VA; Pensacola, FL; and Miami, FL. Of those, Denver was probably my favorite, with Pensacola coming in second. I really don't like living in Fort Myers. As soon as I get my RN, I will be more mobile and probably move to my wife's hometown of Spartanburg, SC.


Fort Myers as well. I dont really like it, but it is what it is. I have what I need, but I want more, I've lived in FL for 99 percent of my life, and I'm itching for a change. I want snow, cold weather, elevation etc.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I live in Sacramento, CA. I like it, but mostly for what it's near, rather than for what's in it. The city itself is pretty friendly to cyclists. There's some good restaurants and decent nightlife, usually some good festivals (people love the Jazz Festival), etc. There's a section of the city government dedicated to commuting and cycling issues, multiple groups for cyclists like FATRAC, The Sac Wheelmen, The Bike Hikers and a few meetup.com groups. There's no legal mountain biking IN Sacramento, but some pretty good trails are very nearby. In the summer, and most late spring/early fall months, it's an easy drive to Tahoe (either side) for a ton of great riding. In winter months, half the distance gets you to about 50 miles worth of single track. If you're in to other activities (outdoor related), this town has two rivers, a renowned rowing lake (Natoma) and hundreds of campgrounds, hikes and backpacking routes between here and Tahoe, and around Tahoe. 

Weather is hot in Summer, with a few days getting to 100+ but mostly in the 90s with low humidity. I usually am done riding by 12 or 1 in the summer, and come home to some cold beers and A/C. Winters are generally in the 50s but you might get a few nights in the low 30s and days in the 40s. Last January we were mid-70s for about a week and it led to some excellent riding. That's pretty common.


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Lule said:


> Jacksonville, Florida
> I hate it here.
> Lessee...High violent crime rate, humid, bad traffic flow, poor bike trails, inept (and possibly inbred) city government, filthy/trashy, polluted river. Notably, this town has a concentrated collection of a-holes. Many drive full-size, 4wd, lifted, crew-cabbed, 'chipped' (thus smoke belching) diesel powered pickup trucks on their way home to their rented single-wide with all kinds of crap in the yard.
> If I go to Hell, I'll already know my way around after living in this cesspool.


That doesnt sound to appealing.....


----------



## XT_ (May 30, 2009)

Amherst, NY

I like having seasons, but this year we had no summer. Cold and rainy most of it. I bought myself a 5k dollar bike this year to add to the fleet, but I think I have rode it twice due to my work schedule and weather. :madman: 

I am getting tired of the cold and snow, and a permanent move to somewhere warmer would be nice. I was in Wilmington, NC for a year doing a government IT contract, and loved it there.


----------



## Walt Dizzy (Aug 18, 2003)

*Madison, Wisconsin*

Honestly, I like it here because of family and friends.

There are few epic trails in the state, but a bunch of really good ones 10-15 miles long. I could complain about the limited riding close to home but instead I got involved with the local bike club, CORP. By the time I'm done Blue Mound State Park will have 18+ miles of good singletrack. And we are working in several other parks too.

The relatively small size of the biking scene means you can know most of the riders, have company when you wish, but some days enjoy a tasty post-ride beverage alone watching the sun set over an empty park. Doesn't happen every day, but sometimes I have 1000 acres with trails to myself.

I grew up in the Chicago 'burbs and prefer it here.

Walt


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

I live in Eagar Arizona , there are literally hundeds of miles of single track to enjoy .Trail head is two miles from front door .Lots of snow in the winter though . Only about 2500 people live here .


----------



## wildkyle90 (Oct 8, 2009)

SPRINGFIELD, IL. Its not too big, not too small with 120k people here. we have our own lake and powerplant. Tons of trails within an hours drive, with decent ones in the town.


----------



## xmangox (Feb 20, 2009)

Southern New Jersey 

New Jersey is an ok place to live. We do have LOTS of great places to ride, you just have to know where to look. Here is the thing about NJ that people need to understand: Southern New Jersey could be it's own seperate state. It is VASTLY different from Center/North jersey. We have lots of great woodland areas, parks, and not to mention Wharton State Forest area. 

I do plan to move out west sometime in the next 5 or 6 years. However, I'm a teacher and we get paid VERY well here in NJ, not to mention the state pension system is also very good to us.


----------



## PaMtnBkr (Feb 28, 2005)

*Pascagoula, Ms!*



boostedte37 said:


> Pascagoula Ms, it sucked before Katrina, and sucks even more two years after Katrina.


Wow! someone who has lived or is living in Pascagoula, Ms! I used to live there and graduated PHS in 79. I used to love the fishing in and around Pascagoula. We would go up under the docks at the Corning Glass works (I think that's what it was?) and fish for redfish, specks and flounder. We used to fish for bass out at Shinglemill off of Hwy 90 and buy beer out at the State Line! I get back every now and then to visit my dad who lives below Mobile, Ala and worked at Ingalls. I remember the stench of the paper mills and pogie plant. We used to tell the joke about a young couple getting worked up on a date in the back seat of his car and she says "Kiss me where it stinks", so he drives her to Gautier!


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

great thread. i love reading all of these responses because i don't plan on staying in ny when i retire in 10 years or so. the taxes kill you.


----------



## stash77 (Oct 18, 2009)

I live in GJ, Colorado.... The town kind of sucks, but the biking is wonderful. And there are a few good restaurants downtown.


----------



## JasperIN (May 16, 2009)

GEARHEAD_ENG said:


> Indianapolis, IN
> 
> A few decent trials in Indy, go 30 miles south to Brown Country for some of the best trails in the Mid West! Weather is humid in the summer, sometimes hot. I like the city, not too big, traffic is great, housing is cheap, and we have all the stuff a big city has.


Jasper, IN

Love Brown County and it does get humid. Also French Lick Resort has a nice trail.


----------



## tphitterlude92 (Oct 8, 2009)

Whew, I live in tampa fl but am currently trying to find a job in gainesville where my condo is. Hate tampa like gainesville since trails are right across the street and its not as busy as tampa.plus its cooler temp wise


----------



## Scarney19 (Oct 11, 2008)

SoCal......pretty much everything sucks here. Smog, trash, to crowded, english is a foreign language, The state is bankrupted and yet we have high taxes, cost of living is ridiculous, the list goes on and on. A few good riding trails, but I am a DH guy and the closest bike park is Mammoth is about 4 to 5 hours away. For all you who live in the great state of Colorado.........I am extremely jealous.


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

Western suburb of Cleveland. Born here, lived my entire life (except for college) here, will die here. The city gets a bad rap, and only some of it is deserved. 

Not a ton of great mtn riding to do here, but the Metroparks are great, and so is Ray's (from what I've heard, haven't been yet).


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

*Back Up *


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hopkinton Massachusetts, but isn't a lot easier to just look at peoples profiles if you wanna know?


----------



## Simonns (Mar 25, 2004)

Denver CO, Nice city with good bike paths, I commute 20 miles everyday by bike. The weather is pretty good too, I can usually mountain bike year round. Plenty of awesome trails near and far. Good snowboarding, camping, bars... too many people though IMO but I'm not complaining.

-Simon


----------



## srey (May 17, 2006)

I moved to Houston from Utah last August. I hate it here. It's flatter than a pre-pubescent girl, and rains all the time. The summers suck, and there's no real riding. Memorial and the Anthills are ok, but pretty tame. On the plus side, most of the people that I've met are really friendly. I would move back to Utah in a second if the opportunity presented itself. World class mountain biking in nearly every setting possible all within a few hours, and damn decent trails within riding distance of home too.


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## stumonky (Mar 27, 2004)

Near New Orleans, LA and I like it here just wish it wasn't so hot in the summers.


----------



## ric426 (Jul 13, 2007)

Highland, MI, (home of Highland Recreation Area) half way between Ann Arbor and Flint. It's a nice rural area and within riding distance of several different trails ranging from beginner to advanced. We don't have the epic climbs and down hills that you get in the mountains, but we've got miles and miles of tight, twisty Michigan single track with a lot of short ,steep climbs and drops. Everything from a relaxing trail ride to stuff that'll really test your bike handling skills. All in all, I like the area I'm in as long as the developers stay away for as long as possible.
We go up to northern Michigan several times each year and it's even better up there. We hope to retire and move up there in a few years. The farther north you go, the nicer it is and the upper peninsula is awesome. Wouldn't want to spend a winter there, but that's just me.
I haven't made it out west yet, but I do love Michigan.


----------



## nuffink (Feb 21, 2010)

I live in the sweet little city of Slough in the great State of Berkshire. Not too far from the Chiltern Mountains.


----------



## CrimsonFox (Nov 19, 2008)

CO Springs, CO.

The Good: 
Beautiful views
Good biking variety within 30 mins, both in-town and right outside of town options.
Pretty affordable
Growing urban trail system in case you like to commute or just want to take a quick spin.
Decent weather. Average summer highs in the upper 80s, max temps around upper 90s. Less snowfall than Denver.
Several higher education opportunities (UCCS, Colorado College, Regis University Branch, Air Force Academy, CSU-Pueblo Branch)

Just ok:
Resorts are a little far from the town. You have 2 ski resort options, but they are about a 2 hour drive, in clear weather. Add another 30 minutes of driving and you add a few more resort options. 
1-2 weeks of sub 10 degree highs in the winter.
Snow sticks around longer, especially in the foothills. 
Large military presence. (creates jobs for many, can cause periodic housing shortages as personnel levels are increased)

Bad:
Nightlife is lame. 
High rate of petty crimes. 
Uber-religious - which can suck depending on which groups you associate with. 
Narrow-minded people. 
Hippies.
Traffic sucks. Not highway based. Similar to Tucson, AZ in that respect.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Miami Florida. I love the women and the nightlife ! But I really wish we had more country out here where we could have mountain bike trails ! Definately not enough down here although what little we do have is not bad at all.


----------



## Dgtlbliss (Aug 21, 2008)

Naperville, IL

It's nice because it's a 30-40 min drive to Chicago, which is a world-class city to be sure.

Naperville itself is a suburban utopia or dystopia, depending on your point of view. It's clean, safe, and comfortable. Schools are great, parks are great, etc. It was voted a few years ago as the best place to live by whatever magazine more than once.

It sucks because it, as are all suburbs, is built around the car. It's very hard to get most places and do things like grocery shop, visit the dentist, etc. unless you drive. There are some nice paths for recreational biking, but it is not commuter-friendly. It's getting better, but it's a fundamental flaw in the nature of a suburb.

Also, there are almost no independent shops or restaurants left. The chains have pushed everything else out. Driving down Rt. 59, a main drag, provides a virtually identical experience as a drive down a major road in dozens of other nearby suburbs.

Maybe I just don't like suburbs, cause Chicago rules.

As far as the mountain biking goes, we IL residents make no illusions about the fact that our part of the country is heavily developed and flat. We have a few nice, small spots, and good urban riding. We even have two great DJ parks. Better trails are a few hours away in WI, IN, and MI.

I don't hate living here, but I'd only leave for a great job near real mountains.


----------



## DJ Lieb (Dec 21, 2005)

Auburn, CA
- ride year round- with summers getting warm 90's, with a few days of 100 degrees(ride in the morning or evening)

- Good mix of flowy single track with some more technical stuff thrown in.

- can ride from town and do 30 plus miles of trails

-plans / working on more trails in town as well as hooking up trails in nearby areas

-outdoorsy town - with the Western States Run and the Tevis race and the American River. 

-can be in Tahoe in a little over on hour and Downieville in 1 1/2 hours.

-Sacramento is 30 miles and SF is 2 hours away

Came from the Bay Area and things move slower here, but that is not always a bad thing.


----------



## Overdriven (Jul 19, 2010)

Myrtle Beach, SC. It's hot and humid during the summer, cold in the winter but rarely any snow to show for it. In the summer, the population swells with an influx of mindless tourists that drive blindly.

There's no hills, no dedicated trails, no real bike scene to speak of.

It's an alright place to live depending on what you like and your tolerance for idiots and the "old south" type folk.


----------



## KYjelly (Mar 11, 2010)

Brisbane, Queensland, AUSTRALIA.

Love it. Can ride all year round. Im within an hour of 4 major MTB parks, and 10min ride from state forest. Car drivers here are pretty bloody scary though. I dont tend to ride on the road much after a few close calls. For fun, we can also jump on the ferry and go riding around Moreton Island..


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

This is a good thread :thumbsup:


----------



## salpic (Jun 15, 2010)

I live in the beautiful and exotic Gainesville, FL.

Home of the University of Florida = passionate sports fans, lots of different people, etc

Decent food, cheap beer, fun local music scene, a great trail network and bike community.


----------



## MrOldLude (May 10, 2010)

Tackhammer said:


> Marquette Michigan, I absolutlely love it. Wish the winters were a little shorter. (OK, alot shorter). Marquette County was named one of the top 5 places to mountain bike a couple of years ago in Bike Magazine. I think that's the one anyways.


Jealous. Loved da UP. (Spent 4 years at Tech)

Wichita, KS. It's okay. Cheap living, good pay...not great for biking though. The locals seem to have a phobia about bikes. There are a few trails.


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

nuffink said:


> I live in the sweet little city of Slough in the great State of Berkshire. Not too far from the Chiltern Mountains.


ahh a fellow Britton!

Currently live in Suburban Philadelphia, originally loved it when I first moved here and hated the city(phila), now it seems to be reversing. Suburban banality is killing me slowly and city living is calling me. Cant complain as where I live is so crime and stress free that it's boring me to death(lol). Very new to the mtb scene and astonished to find a pretty sweet couple of great trails smack dab in the middle of a bustling city (Wisahickon and Pennypack). I'm sure it doesnt compare with some of the other places you folks know of but I think it's pretty frikken awesome.

Always dreaming about leaving this place and chasing the sun, I dearly love the sun and the heat, I dont know why. Currently always dreaming of San Diego or maybe back to London (not for the sun..) but my job and responsibilities are currently here.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Bend, Oregon

It's fair to middlin'

(In other words, stay the f*ck out!)


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

KYjelly said:


> Brisbane, Queensland, AUSTRALIA.


Awesome picture :thumbsup:


----------



## tjkm (Jun 9, 2007)

Scottsdale, AZ

Year round riding and multiple City & County Parks/Preserves in the Phoenix metro area. Great high country riding under 2 hours away up toward Prescott, Sedona & Flagstaff areas.


----------



## bluspikez (May 17, 2010)

ric426 said:


> We go up to northern Michigan several times each year and it's even better up there. We hope to retire and move up there in a few years. The farther north you go, the nicer it is and the upper peninsula is awesome. Wouldn't want to spend a winter there, but that's just me.


Northern MI (real northern MI, the UP) is awesome. I grew up in lower MI on Lake Michigan (Manistee), and am now up in Houghton for school, and I love the UP and the Keweenaw more every day I am here. I'm dreading having to head to the city when school is done to find a full-time job. 

And really, the winters aren't that bad - but then again, I drive a 4wd truck (w/ snow tires when the white stuff comes), and I'm always too hot, so I love the cold.  I can totally sympathize with those who aren't cold weather (and snow loving) people, 'cuz we definitely get some "real" winters up here.


----------



## sbpinnacle (Jul 27, 2009)

salpic said:


> I live in the beautiful and exotic Gainesville, FL.
> 
> Home of the University of Florida = passionate sports fans, lots of different people, etc
> 
> Decent food, cheap beer, fun local music scene, a great trail network and bike community.


I miss it so... not this time of year though, summer sucked there! When I went to school at UF I had a road bike that I would ride, great area for that, never hit any trails. Wasn't really a gig in the late 80's. I'm hoping to get back for a game this year, it's been a while. Enjoy!!!


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Simonns said:


> Denver CO, Nice city with good bike paths, I commute 20 miles everyday by bike. The weather is pretty good too, I can usually mountain bike year round. Plenty of awesome trails near and far. Good snowboarding, camping, bars... too many people though IMO but I'm not complaining.-Simon


Sounds awesome....I've been wanting to visit CO for a very long time now (money prohibits) Damn...I really need to get out there :thumbsup:


----------



## STT GUY (May 19, 2009)

Virgin, Utah. Man oh man it totally sucks!!

We have Redbull Rampage 10 minutes away.. I can ride out of my front yard and go ride JEM, Hurrucane Rim, Goulds and Guacamole.. It's a 30 minute drive to Gooseberry Mesa, 40 to Little Creek.. We have 320+ days of sunshine a year and good road bike riding too. Man, I'm looking to move.


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

STT GUY said:


> Virgin, Utah. Man oh man it totally sucks!!
> 
> We have Redbull Rampage 10 minutes away.. I can ride out of my front yard and go ride JEM, Hurrucane Rim, Goulds and Guacamole.. It's a 30 minute drive to Gooseberry Mesa, 40 to Little Creek.. We have 320+ days of sunshine a year and good road bike riding too. Man, I'm looking to move.


 Thanks for rubbing that in A$$munch


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

South bay area, CA. Great for Mtb'ing as we have the Santa Cruz mountain range to ride. The range extends from South San Francisco down to Monterrey bay area. I like it, but the cost of living is HIGH.... Gas hit over $5 a gallon a few years ago...


----------



## Selftest (Jun 3, 2009)

Bellingham, WA.

Love it here. Bike culture is alive and well, Whatcom Trail system provides literally hundreds of miles of trails... From mild to wild (Galbraith Mountain is here... something like 60 miles of single track) and easily accessible by bus or car. College town, so the bar scene is alive and well. 80 miles north of Seattle, 60 miles south of Vancouver, B.C, Canada. Beautiful women, good food, ocean breezes...

The only downside for most people... 5 months of rain. November to March is pretty much rain every day. I don't mind it, I'll still ride in it (no mountain stuff, but street and walking trail stuff). The summers more than make up for it... Low humidity, low heat, looooooong days, it gets dark at about 9:30 PM and almost full-light by 6 AM. Epic camping and hiking right in my backyard, Mt. Baker provides great skiing/snowboarding. Whistler is 2.5 hours away... I love this place.


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Selftest said:


> Bellingham, WA.
> 
> Love it here. Bike culture is alive and well, Whatcom Trail system provides literally hundreds of miles of trails... From mild to wild (Galbraith Mountain is here... something like 60 miles of single track) and easily accessible by bus or car. College town, so the bar scene is alive and well. 80 miles north of Seattle, 60 miles south of Vancouver, B.C, Canada. Beautiful women, good food, ocean breezes...
> 
> The only downside for most people... 5 months of rain. November to March is pretty much rain every day. I don't mind it, I'll still ride in it (no mountain stuff, but street and walking trail stuff). The summers more than make up for it... Low humidity, low heat, looooooong days, it gets dark at about 9:30 PM and almost full-light by 6 AM. Epic camping and hiking right in my backyard, Mt. Baker provides great skiing/snowboarding. Whistler is 2.5 hours away... I love this place.


Wow..sounds awesome except for that damn rain...I guess its a trade off for those bad ass summers :thumbsup:


----------



## kojarena (Oct 4, 2009)

KYjelly said:


> Brisbane, Queensland, AUSTRALIA.
> 
> Love it. Can ride all year round. Im within an hour of 4 major MTB parks, and 10min ride from state forest. Car drivers here are pretty bloody scary though. I dont tend to ride on the road much after a few close calls. For fun, we can also jump on the ferry and go riding around Moreton Island..


banana benders...

I'm from Sydney Australia. I have a decent bushland park outside my front door - literally right across the road which i can ride singletrack or if I want I can do loops on a roady circuit in the centre of the park. At the end of my street there's a river with about 30 miles of bike path, track or mapped route that goes from Botany Bay all the way to the 2000 Sydney Olympics MTB circuit.

Its nice.


----------



## CharleyGnarlyP290 (Apr 26, 2010)

I live in The Peoples Republik of Kalifornia. Love the weather and geographical diversity, but hate the political climate.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

CharleyGnarlyP290 said:


> I live in The Peoples Republik of Kalifornia. Love the weather and geographical diversity, but hate the political climate.


I love the political climate -- it's the best comedy show on TV!

I intend to move to Reno area after I retire. Still close enough to the granola state to enjoy its features but live in a lower tax state.


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

kojarena said:


> I'm from Sydney Australia. I have a decent bushland park outside my front door - literally right across the road which i can ride singletrack or if I want I can do loops on a roady circuit in the centre of the park. At the end of my street there's a river with about 30 miles of bike path, track or mapped route that goes from Botany Bay all the way to the 2000 Sydney Olympics MTB circuit.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Idriver (Nov 14, 2007)

Marietta, Ga

It's not to bad here. Summer can get pretty hot and the winters can be cold but without the heavy snow like up north! We have pretty cool biking community here and are never very far from some nice singletrac.


----------



## truble911 (Mar 1, 2004)

dirt farmer said:


> Bend, Oregon
> 
> It's fair to middlin'
> 
> (In other words, stay the f*ck out!)


I don't think people are listening to you. I lived in Bend for a few years in the early '90's. Population was around 18,000. I hear it has changed a lot.


----------



## moschika (Jan 12, 2004)

if i tell you, then you might want to move here crowding my trails and roads. but i think it's really one of the best places anywhere for biking - road or dirt.


----------



## srwhouston (Jan 20, 2010)

I live in Houston, TX. And hell no. I hate Houston. But Loooooooooooooove Texas. We have some great places for the outdoors, trail riding, hiking, etc here. I wish I lived more central Texas


----------



## crazywheelz (Jul 21, 2010)

currently in laconia NH its ok some decent trails but you got to hunt for them unless you want to drive an hour to another part of the state although we do have highland mtb park within 30 min drive. im just not into free ride wich is their focus. in approx. a month from now i will moving to co springs. lookin foward to it.


----------



## Chris Clutton (Nov 8, 2006)

*Jackson State Forest and Bike Trails*



Ruger said:


> It would be nice if jackson was managed more like Boggs with lots of built and maintained trails but its not! They are not interested!


Ruger, Although Jackson hasn't put much effort into trails in the past doesn't mean that it has to stay that way. The Forest is now working on a recreation plan that will hopefully get a lot of community support for bike trails. Look for and comment on the Jackson Forest Recreation Survey that should be coming soon! Chris


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

moschika said:


> if i tell you, then you might want to move here crowding my trails and roads. but i think it's really one of the best places anywhere for biking - road or dirt.


 Any clues ??


----------



## Eric666 (Jul 30, 2010)

I live in Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada! I can only describe it as flat...-_- Winters are super long and cold , averaging around -20c, and around -30c in January. There's always lots of snow. Summers are short and hot , averaging about 28c in July. there's lots of lakes around, with trails and stuff. no mountains or other cool things


----------



## What&son (Jan 13, 2004)

*Barcelona*

moving out this summer though


----------



## gemini6 (Apr 27, 2007)

Saint John, New Brunswick, Eastern Canada!! Yes there are parts of Canada further east than Montreal.. I love living here, I live about 2 minutes from the main shopping center of the city, and only about 5 minutes by car to our local park, which happens to be a 2,200-acre parkland, the largest municipal park in Canada! there are literally km's of trails that have every type of trail and terrain you can think of.


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

gemini6 said:


> Saint John, New Brunswick, Eastern Canada!! Yes there are parts of Canada further east than Montreal.. I love living here, I live about 2 minutes from the main shopping center of the city, and only about 5 minutes by car to our local park, which happens to be a 2,200-acre parkland, the largest municipal park in Canada! there are literally km's of trails that have every type of trail and terrain you can think of.


That sounds pretty damn sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

NYC, NY and I hate it.


----------



## ColdAudio (Jun 30, 2010)

BeaverTail said:


> NYC, NY and I hate it.


+1, Same here!


----------



## longhairmike (Oct 5, 2009)

i'm moving to AZ next year... ill sure miss chicago and its 5 month riding season, almost 20% of which may be dry allowing you a chance to ride if a storm doesn't fall on a weekend...


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

BeaverTail said:


> NYC, NY and I hate it.


I was born and raised in Brooklyn, It sucks ass in NYC, I moved to the mtns of western NC about 5 years ago. It's awesome here.


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Maida7 said:


> I was born and raised in Brooklyn, It sucks ass in NYC, I moved to the mtns of western NC about 5 years ago. It's awesome here.


Damn...Thats gotta be a big adjustment...probably for the better though :thumbsup:


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

vyper005 said:


> Damn...Thats gotta be a big adjustment...probably for the better though :thumbsup:


Best thing I ever did. NYC is no place to raise a family and it's no place for a mtn biker. I hope I never see that hell hole again. Cheers! :thumbsup:


----------



## dm1333 (Jun 27, 2010)

Fort Bragg, CA. 

Positives - I can ride from my house to the local logging roads and single track.
You can ride year round here.
The place is beautiful when the sun is out.
Not a whole lot of road riding but with a fat tired bike you can do plenty of loops that have pavement, gravel and dirt.

Minuses - NORCAL. Hmmmm, tried it, don't much care for a lot of what goes on here!
The place is beautiful when the sun comes out but it sure hasn't come out much this year. Lots of fog! Did I say lots of fog? I meant LOTS of fog!!!!!!!!! Jackson State Forest is nice to ride in but not much single track and it doesn't seem like that is going to change soon.

After 15 years of PNW living I'm looking forward to moving inland to someplace dry, sunny and with seasons. South Dakota, Colorado, maybe northern AZ.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

I live in Zephyr Cove NV, aka the non-communist side of South Lake Tahoe. Do I like it? Hahaha? Is that a question? From my house I can walk to the beach, literally ride my bike out the back door. I'm a short drive to downieville or northstar if I want to go down. I'm an even shorter drive to any number of incredible MTB rides locally. 

The issue with living here is work. I'm lucky enough to work remote out of my house and make a decent living. But most people are stuck with sub 50k jobs on down to minimum wage. Lots of folks make do with that but its tough to get ahead, raise a family, etc.... Price to pay for paradise.

You better like the snow too, I switch to snowboarding in the cold season, with access to something like 482 local ski resorts. I may be inflating that number, but there are a lot anyway.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

I don't live in the States, currently in Stuttgart, Germany. Very bike friendly as there are a miriad of networked hiking/cycling trails that can get you to the next town a couple km's away or a hundred km's away. Pretty tame mountain bike trails here and you'd have to throw the bike in a car and drive for decent trails. The different culture and proximity of other countries to visit make it a great place to live, but I do miss the US sometimes.

The last place I lived in the States was San Diego, Point Loma to be exact. Killer weather and lots to do besides biking. Had to throw the bike in the truck to get to the mtb trails. Lived there for a whole two months, prior to that was Mountain View, CA. NorCal is where it's at. Very bike friendly, I could ride to a trail from my house or drive to several trailheads in the area, from Wilder in Santa Cruz to Annadel up in Santa Rosa.


----------



## gmtx77 (May 18, 2010)

Frisco, TX. Fastest growing city in the United States according to USA Today. We have a Velodrome. You would think the city would have an incentive to create a cycling friendly model. Bike friendly? Well not so much IMHO. Bike trails are practically non-existent. You think it would be a priority here. Model city and all that stuff. They did put up some "Share the Road" signs on some city streets but I wouldn't ride them on a bet. Even with strobe lights, safety yellow jerseys, full face helmet, body armor etc. Why not dedicated bike lanes? People around here drive like freakin maniacs. And they could care less about cyclists. I do see the roadies on group rides which is a hell of a lot safer than alone, but the occasional single citizen riding on these roads scares me.


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

commo_soulja said:


> The last place I lived in the States was San Diego, Point Loma to be exact. Killer weather and lots to do besides biking. Had to throw the bike in the truck to get to the mtb trails. Lived there for a whole two months, prior to that was Mountain View, CA. NorCal is where it's at. Very bike friendly, I could ride to a trail from my house or drive to several trailheads in the area, from Wilder in Santa Cruz to Annadel up in Santa Rosa.


 Sounds pretty cool there....


----------



## tintin40 (May 27, 2007)

The United states of Great Britain London. No hate living in London. The weather is crap, And to many people living in a tiny Island


----------



## Pollution Warrior (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, it's not a US state, but I live in Shanxi Province in China. Winters are rough, and pollution is horrible, but on nice days we are in an awesome place for biking. 

I don't need to load up my bike in a car or anything. I just ride to the back of campus where the countryside starts and go. Lots of places to explore beginning the ride at your front door. 

Here's a couple of photos taken less than 3 miles from where I live.


----------



## Jim FtCO (Feb 5, 2009)

Pollution Warrior said:


> Well, it's not a US state, but I live in Shanxi Province in China. Winters are rough, and pollution is horrible, but on nice days we are in an awesome place for biking.
> 
> I don't need to load up my bike in a car or anything. I just ride to the back of campus where the countryside starts and go. Lots of places to explore beginning the ride at your front door.
> 
> Here's a couple of photos taken less than 3 miles from where I live.


Hey Pollution Warrior, just a heads up that I sent you a PM in case you don't see the notification...


----------



## 8valvegrowl (Mar 4, 2009)

Just outside Burlington, VT

Cold winters (but I snowboard, so no worries there)

Gorgeous summer/fall (short, however)

Muddy springs.

Awesome singletrack, great mountains, beautiful scenery and a really nice, big lake to play on/in. 

My idea of heaven, actually.


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Pollution Warrior said:


> Well, it's not a US state, but I live in Shanxi Province in China. Winters are rough, and pollution is horrible, but on nice days we are in an awesome place for biking.
> Here's a couple of photos taken less than 3 miles from where I live.


Nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Montanamtb (Aug 5, 2010)

Helena, Montana

I love it out here, great trails right out my front door. Very short summer however and virtually no fall or spring. Pretty much right from winter, in May, straight to summer, then winter again in October. I love the snow but would really appreciate more sunshine. Job market is pretty bleak here as well.

Other than that, great place to live and ride


----------



## ptfmb71 (Mar 22, 2004)

Palos Verdes, CA
Great local roads/hills for road biking with spectacular views of the ocean...some local trails with short steep climbs but nothing long and sustained. Have to drive 45min for great mtb trails in the mountains, 2 hrs for 8000ft elevation, 3.5-4hrs for 12,000 elevation.
Problem is there are a lot of cars on the roads and and the home prices are sky high.


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Montanamtb said:


> Helena, Montana
> 
> I love it out here, great trails right out my front door. Very short summer however and virtually no fall or spring. Pretty much right from winter, in May, straight to summer, then winter again in October. I love the snow but would really appreciate more sunshine. Job market is pretty bleak here as well.
> 
> Other than that, great place to live and ride


Hmm...I'll pass on Helena....


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

This thread def needs more pics


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

vyper005 said:


> This thread def needs more pics


Why not...


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Montanamtb said:


> Helena, Montana
> 
> I love it out here, great trails right out my front door. Very short summer however and virtually no fall or spring. Pretty much right from winter, in May, straight to summer, then winter again in October. I love the snow but would really appreciate more sunshine. Job market is pretty bleak here as well.
> 
> Other than that, great place to live and ride


Seriously? :skep: It sounds to me like you're describing Bozeman.

We usually get one fall snowstorm, but that doesn't end the season. I rode both Mac Pass and the Ridge in late November last year. I've seen the season start in March and end in December. We get over 300 days of sun a year, and even when it's cold, the sun is shining. I'll take our winters over the midwest or east any day.


----------



## PitBullSupporter (Aug 6, 2010)

Spring City, TN here. There are 2 stop lights, a Front Street, railroad tracks go right through the middle of town and.....Piggly Wiggly. 

Ready to go home to South Florida......


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

PitBullSupporter said:


> Spring City, TN here. There are 2 stop lights, a Front Street, railroad tracks go right through the middle of town and..Piggly Wiggly.


Sounds busy


----------



## Roswell52 (Mar 25, 2008)

Roswell, GA

Used to be lovely, quiet, and comfortable oasis just north of Atlanta. Now it is overcrowded, overbuilt, congested nightmare that has become OVER RUN by illegal immigrants.

Moving this fall to smaller town in TN or NC.


----------



## nabooska (Apr 1, 2010)

ric426 said:


> Highland, MI, (home of Highland Recreation Area) half way between Ann Arbor and Flint. It's a nice rural area and within riding distance of several different trails ranging from beginner to advanced. We don't have the epic climbs and down hills that you get in the mountains, but we've got miles and miles of tight, twisty Michigan single track with a lot of short ,steep climbs and drops. Everything from a relaxing trail ride to stuff that'll really test your bike handling skills. All in all, I like the area I'm in as long as the developers stay away for as long as possible.
> We go up to northern Michigan several times each year and it's even better up there. We hope to retire and move up there in a few years. The farther north you go, the nicer it is and the upper peninsula is awesome. Wouldn't want to spend a winter there, but that's just me.
> I haven't made it out west yet, but I do love Michigan.


boy oh boy do i love highland and pontiac lake


----------



## kiwi_matt (Jul 25, 2008)

I live in a town called New Plymouth (New Zealand). Won an award in 2008 for worlds most liveable city (of cities with a population of less than 70,000) http://www.livcomawards.com/media-2008/results.htm

I like it, not too big, not too small. Have the beach have the mountain and enough local bike trails to keep myself amused. Rotorua (N.Z's best bike trails) is four hours drive away!


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

kiwi_matt said:


> I live in a town called New Plymouth (New Zealand). Won an award in 2008 for worlds most liveable city (of cities with a population of less than 70,000) http://www.livcomawards.com/media-2008/results.htm
> 
> I like it, not too big, not too small. Have the beach have the mountain and enough local bike trails to keep myself amused. Rotorua (N.Z's best bike trails) is four hours drive away!


 Awesome pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Mikecito (Jun 2, 2007)

New Plymouth looks a lot like the Seattle/Bellingham WA area. But I'm guessing with more sunshine and better beaches! 
Looks like a great place to live.


----------



## BurnNotice (Apr 5, 2010)

Asheville, NC and love it here! The mecca of mtb I call it!


----------



## kiwi_matt (Jul 25, 2008)

Mikecito said:


> New Plymouth looks a lot like the Seattle/Bellingham WA area. But I'm guessing with more sunshine and better beaches!
> Looks like a great place to live.


Thanks. Not sure about the sun. We're just coming out of winter and I haven't seen much of this sun you speak of lately.

Heaps of beaches. Most are suitable for surfing and stuff.

According to the experts the mountain is overdue for an eruption and could cause problems all over north island. I live 12 km from it so i'll have front row seats if and when it goes :eekster:


----------



## rmasse10 (Aug 21, 2010)

kiwi_matt said:


> I live in a town called New Plymouth (New Zealand). Won an award in 2008 for worlds most liveable city (of cities with a population of less than 70,000) http://www.livcomawards.com/media-2008/results.htm
> 
> I like it, not too big, not too small. Have the beach have the mountain and enough local bike trails to keep myself amused. Rotorua (N.Z's best bike trails) is four hours drive away!


it looks absolutely stunning!


----------



## Schultzy1982 (Apr 22, 2010)

I hail from Eldridge, Ia, but currently reside in Iowa City, Ia while attending college. Around Eldridge there are a few well maintained mtb parks that are pretty top notch. Here in IC there is one that I have yet to attend, but look forward to trying it out one of these days..


----------



## fitzie13 (Aug 4, 2010)

I live in middleton ma.(about 20 mins. north of boston),I am 10 mins from harold parker state forest,15 mins from lynn woods,45 mins from vietnam,and 1 hour from highland mountain park in nh.Check out diesebikes.com for all the riding in our area.:thumbsup:


----------



## USAF (Apr 18, 2010)

*I live in the perfect training venue (except in winter!)*

Iron River Wisconsin. 35 miles from the Chequamegon 40 race course. More often than not I can bike south of Iron River on county highway A and not see a single car 15 miles south and then the 15 miles back north. I'll see more bears and wolves than I do cars. Here's a pic of my bike and the lake I live on...


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Back up...


----------



## Self Motivated (Jan 2, 2003)

*Glocester, RI*

It ain't half bad.. I grew up in Vermont and hated RI during the years we lived in Providence. Since moving to the "country" (snicker) I have found some great singletrack right near the house. I usually ride near work in Douglas State Forest, which has lots of technical trails. Rayburn is close by, Vietnam, Arcadia, Lincoln Woods etc. Truthfully, there are more sweet singletrack trails around here than there were in VT. Racing in New England offers some great opportunities to ride some sweet trails that go further into NH. New England in general has a very strong MTB culture.


----------



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

Quakertown, Bucks County, PA home to about 15,000 people between Philly and Allentown. I might be the only mtbr in this town - definitely the only one with serious FS for Poconos riding 40 mins. away. This'll come as a shock to guys out West but people here often stop me just to ask about my ride - they've never seen FS before and wonder how it works.  

We have more fastfood places per capita than almost anywhere else, lots of shopping centers including a Wal-Mart that produces our wallyrides. The nearest real LBS's are easily 40 min. drives away. Its a nice family-oriented town and people here are are decent and down-to-earth but many seem really out-of-shape and particularly agressive driving the local roads. There's little public patience or understanding for cycling, period. Our local park's bike path is narrow and its edges are mined with dog crap from inconsiderate dogowners. :madman: 

Most reasonably close parks largely restrict mtbrs and seem dominated by equestrians and their organic leftovers. Funny thing is that a lot of NYCers see Upper Bucks County as their weekend retreat with their road bikes but for real singletrack mtbrs must look elsewhere.


----------



## snark7 (Sep 7, 2010)

i live in fruita colorado. i like it. it's not bad.


----------



## phxKokopelli (Aug 17, 2010)

*Phoenix, AZ*

I love it, South Mountain has been just a few pedals from my front door damn near my whole life. I ride all mountain, all day, damn near every day.


----------



## MR. ED (Aug 19, 2006)

Cortez Co. 1 hr. from durango; 2hr. from Moab. Good country living!


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

snark7 said:


> i live in fruita colorado. i like it. it's not bad.


 I heard its awesome there !!


----------



## tkavan01 (Jun 1, 2004)

big_slacker said:


> I live in Zephyr Cove NV, aka the non-communist side of South Lake Tahoe. Do I like it? Hahaha? Is that a question? From my house I can walk to the beach, literally ride my bike out the back door. I'm a short drive to downieville or northstar if I want to go down. I'm an even shorter drive to any number of incredible MTB rides locally.
> 
> The issue with living here is work. I'm lucky enough to work remote out of my house and make a decent living. But most people are stuck with sub 50k jobs on down to minimum wage. Lots of folks make do with that but its tough to get ahead, raise a family, etc.... Price to pay for paradise.
> 
> You better like the snow too, I switch to snowboarding in the cold season, with access to something like 482 local ski resorts. I may be inflating that number, but there are a lot anyway.


I live down in Minden, i couldn't justify the commute to and from the lake as there is decent work down in the valley, plus the trails here have a little less up and down


----------



## FR hokeypokey (Feb 6, 2009)

Highlands Ranch, Colorado (SW foothills of Denver)

- Moved the family here two years ago from SoCal.(Woodland Hills/Los Angeles)

Absolutely loving it! Love the weather and spectacular skies, lightning storms, sunsets. Beautiful mtns. Lots of xlnt mtb or road opportunities year round. Many from my door. High country rides are everything you imagine from magazine pictures. Xlnt public schools and nice friendly people. 

Miss the 70degree winter rides in SoCal but little else. Area I live is definitely planned suburban and all the good, bad and boring that comes with it. Also miss the mexican food. Just not the same here, even though my work travels have led me throughout city and numerous recommendations. Apparently spices do not travel well from L.A.

Now to take on my adopted city's viewpoint. Stay away! Too many damn non-natives here already. You are bringing too much traffic, sprawl and bad attitudes with you. 
Just kidding! The people here are, for the most part, really friendly. I think this is my attitude, I see too many similarities to the changes to SoCal that I saw growing up there since the 70's. 
Ride Safe.


----------



## mtbGreg (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm currently living in Dahlonega, Georgia. It's about as good as it gets for Georgia: I'm north in the mountains so the biking is pretty good. However, I moved to Georgia from Kalispell, MT so I really miss the Rockies.


----------



## pgFA (Sep 2, 2010)

San Diego, CA
Love it!


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

pgFA said:


> San Diego, CA
> Love it!


Best weather in any city in the US...:thumbsup:


----------



## Geofferson (Oct 5, 2010)

Oklahoma City, OK

Only a couple trails in the city.

It gets real hot in the summer.

It gets real cold in the winter.

It gets real windy pretty much all year.

Every now and then we get a Spring or Fall day that is the epitome of perfection though.

We have an NBA team now so that's cool...

Overall, it's pretty meh. Could be worse, could be better.


----------



## AchrisK (May 15, 2006)

Tucson, Arizona.

I like it here quite a bit. I am a San Diego, CA native, and grew up there, but have been here since '85.

As far as trails, we have a ton of great ones, and the weather to ride them year-round, so in that regard I love it here.


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

AchrisK said:


> Tucson, Arizona.
> I like it here quite a bit. I am a San Diego, CA native, and grew up there, but have been here since '85.As far as trails, we have a ton of great ones, and the weather to ride them year-round, so in that regard I love it here.


Ive always wanted to visit AZ....:thumbsup:


----------



## FatDurango (Oct 4, 2010)

For over 11 years we've been living up Wildcat Canyon, 7 miles out of Durango, Colorado. Love it here... :thumbsup:


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

Maida7 said:


> I was born and raised in Brooklyn, It sucks ass in NYC, I moved to the mtns of western NC about 5 years ago. It's awesome here.


i'm living in brooklyn for 15 years and work in nyc and it sucks. i stay because of my cheap rent and i'm close to work but i hate it.


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

Maida7 said:


> Best thing I ever did. NYC is no place to raise a family and it's no place for a mtn biker. I hope I never see that hell hole again. Cheers! :thumbsup:


i'm single so i would probably go a little crazy where you live but i will be moving out of the nyc area in less than 5 years. i live for the day when i can say "i hope i never see that hell hole again". :thumbsup:


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

vyper005 said:


> Hmm...I'll pass on Helena....


same here. it's a little too much winter for my taste.


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

vyper005 said:


> Best weather in any city in the US...:thumbsup:


if i could afford it i'd be living in it.


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

bwheelin said:


> i'm single so i would probably go a little crazy where you live but i will be moving out of the nyc area in less than 5 years. i live for the day when i can say "i hope i never see that hell hole again". :thumbsup:


Do yourself a favor and take a weekend trip to Asheville, NC. Beer & biking mecca! It's not NYC but the down town is fairly hip. The trails are some of the best in the US. Other then a few days in the winter, we ride year round. :thumbsup:


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

bwheelin said:


> i'm single so i would probably go a little crazy where you live but i will be moving out of the nyc area in less than 5 years. i live for the day when i can say "i hope i never see that hell hole again". :thumbsup:


I moved out of NYC about a year ago. Moved to Southern Maine (just outside Portsmouth NH). I grew up in the country and moved to NYC for 8 years after college. I knew before moving i would miss certain aspects of NYC, and sometimes i miss it more than i thought i would. That city really screwed up what i appreciate about where i live. I now realize how much NYC really supports never growing up. It's been tough for me to adjust leaving.


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

Maida7 said:


> Do yourself a favor and take a weekend trip to Asheville, NC. Beer & biking mecca! It's not NYC but the down town is fairly hip. The trails are some of the best in the US. Other then a few days in the winter, we ride year round. :thumbsup:


i'm not a beer drinker but how's the school district and area for family? thanks for the heads up and i will put it on my list of places to check out.:thumbsup:


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

idbrian said:


> I moved out of NYC about a year ago. Moved to Southern Maine (just outside Portsmouth NH). I grew up in the country and moved to NYC for 8 years after college. I knew before moving i would miss certain aspects of NYC, and sometimes i miss it more than i thought i would. That city really screwed up what i appreciate about where i live. I now realize how much NYC really supports never growing up. It's been tough for me to adjust leaving.


i won't miss the sh*thole one bit. actually the only thing i would miss is my local pork store and a couple of deli's. :thumbsup:


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2007)

Dunedin, Otago

it's not bad


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

bwheelin said:


> i'm not a beer drinker but how's the school district and area for family? thanks for the heads up and i will put it on my list of places to check out.:thumbsup:


Schools are great. The district our kids are in is consistently ranked in the top 5 in the state. We live a somewhat rural area. I think it's a fantastic place to raise your kids. We don't fear for crime. We can walk outside with no shoes on. Try that in NYC


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

*Berkeley rocks*

Berkeley, CA, is nearly heaven, love living here, except:
(1) surf break beaches are over an hour drive with traffic;
(2) urban liberal politics: property and sales taxes are too high; overly liberal welfare policies increase incentive to not work, cheat on housing, and perhaps do more crime;
(3) next to impossible to obtain a CCW Permit.

Berkeley rocks...thanks to the Hayward Fault. :madman:


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

TrailNut said:


> Berkeley, CA, is nearly heaven, love living here, except:
> (1) surf break beaches are over an hour drive with traffic;
> (2) urban liberal politics: property and sales taxes are too high; overly liberal welfare policies increase incentive to not work, cheat on housing, and perhaps do more crime;
> (3) next to impossible to obtain a CCW Permit.
> ...


You could always move to pacifica or sc. At least you're closer to the beach.


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

TrailNut said:


> Berkeley, CA, is nearly heaven, love living here, except:
> (1) surf break beaches are over an hour drive with traffic;
> (2) urban liberal politics: property and sales taxes are too high; overly liberal welfare policies increase incentive to not work, cheat on housing, and perhaps do more crime;
> (3) next to impossible to obtain a CCW Permit.
> ...


no way could i live in berkley. surrounded by liberals, high taxes, and surrounded by liberals.


----------



## ktm300 (Aug 7, 2006)

Lawrence, Kansas. Good trail in town, great trail system within riding distance of town. Five or six good to great trail systems within 30-45 minute drive. Good gravel grinding, too. Active local bike scene. Good weather, most years can ride year-round easily enough.

Low cost of living, high quality of life. Downside is outside of Lawrence/Kansas City it is a political/social wasteland. Think Wyoming without the mountains.


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

*^
^
^*


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Simi Valley, California, 40 mniutes north of Los Angeles. It's a really nice place to live. It's very safe. Iv'e been to the snow and to the beach in the same day, a few times. There is riding all over the place, in fact Mountain Bike Action mag does a lot of testing around here. 

I think someday I would like to live in Monterey, California. I think it's one of my favorite places. I also like Walnut, California.


----------



## Itchiee (Sep 17, 2010)

Tampa, Florida

Originally NYC native so adjustment was needed.

Recently got into biking since childhood and I'm quite pleased to find a great trail system and a strong community. Great place to live for outdoor activity although devoid of mountains, the key is to dress accordingly. We have several parks close by for our MTB needs. The worse part living here are the people at times and their disregard of human life. They managed to kill 8 cyclists in the past three months. Which is why I'll only bike in parks and never on the road.


----------



## msouthall669 (Sep 30, 2010)

Tulsa, Ok. Its used to be a great place to live and grow up but in the past 10 years, everyone has become selfish and rude. Its not a great city. The crime rate is through the roof (sixth worse in the nation in the last poll I read). The mountain biking is good but then again, its all I have known.


----------



## superjesus (May 1, 2010)

St. Charles, MO.

A middle class suburb of St. Louis with numerous options for single track riding within 1 hour's drive. Most local trails are under 10 miles in length. Climbs would generally be categorized as mild to moderate hills. Riding 9 to 11 months out of the year (maybe more, maybe less, depending on your comfort level with the wet and cold, YMMV). GORC, our local trail crew, seems to be very active in building, developing, and maintaining the local trails. Weather is average, but contains a bit of everything; hot, humid summers with plenty of bugs and cold, wet winters with ice and snow. The weather here is known for changing drastically on a dime, especially in spring and fall.

Cost of living is generally low in the suburbs. Crime varies, but is generally considered worst in the neighborhoods surrounding the downtown area and on the east side of the Mississippi River (a.k.a. the infamous East St. Louis). 

We made cycling headlines recently as some of the local councilmen had proposed a ban of bicycles on a number of scenic, twisty roads.  Thankfully, the proposal failed.


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

Tackhammer said:


> Marquette Michigan, I absolutlely love it. Wish the winters were a little shorter. (OK, alot shorter). Marquette County was named one of the top 5 places to mountain bike a couple of years ago in Bike Magazine. I think that's the one anyways.


I was born in Calumet, and my dad graduated from Tech years ago. Beautiful place


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

Salt Lak City, Utah. It's pretty cool


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

msouthall669 said:


> but in the past 10 years, everyone has become selfish and rude.


Sounds like the rest of the world.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2008)

*Mixed bag*

I live in Vancouver, Washington. We have good mountain biking but it is at least an hour away. The weather is absolutely awful nine months a year: it rains until you want to scream!!!!! Plus, it is cold just for good measure. The mountain biking scene is okay while the cycling scene is good. High unemployment is a struggle for those unemployed. Overall, an unsatisfying place to live overall. But, I have a good life  despite that and I'm grateful. The Hood River area is wonderful and close....


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2008)

*Albany would be geat for you then...*



Kona0197 said:


> I feel the same about cloudy skies and rain.


Where do you ride near Albany?


----------



## msouthall669 (Sep 30, 2010)

After reading a lot of these post Mtn Cyc Shawn, your right.


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

Albany, NY area.

Reasonable housing costs; lower unemployment than national average; high taxes; lots to do; great neighborhoods; very bad neighborhoods...

Lots of variety in mountain biking from fast, flowy, well-drained trails to challenging technical trails. Awesome tight single-track in-town, just 1 mile from my house. Fun fast, flowy trail across the street from my office. A most awesome downhill place (Plattekill) about 1.5 hours away; other good downhill places within 1.5 hours. 15 - 20 x-c places within 1.5 hours. Kingdom Trails 4.5 hours away.

We've been lucky this November in that there has been some good riding weather; often November is cold and rainy. December is very cloudy. Some years, you can ride through the whole winter, but others there is too much snow and the only riding is on packed snow mobile trails. Many bikers hang up the bike and switch to winter snow sports during the winter months (you generally have to travel at least an hour to mountains to find good snow). If you like snow sports, this is a great place to be. If you don't like snow sports, this is not a good place to live as you may end up spending your entire winter indoors spinning (ugh!). We get an early spring mud season, then the rest of spring, summer, and fall are gorgeous!

Overall, I'd recommend it. Asheville, NC does sound appealing, however.


----------



## mfrench2013 (Jun 20, 2010)

belchertown, massachusetts. known for nothing besides carriages and our atrocious name, home of the belchertown state school and the quabbin reservoir which provides eastern ma. with water. we got a fair that all 15,000 of the population show up to including all the surrounding towns for 3 days straight. its really kinda sad. you can hardly walk b/c its 2 whole acres of land!!! i like it here though, good bike riding, lots of stuff to do. nothing is more than 2 hours away nyny is 3 away. i love newengland and everything about it.


----------



## nikwashere (Mar 5, 2008)

Chicago ...

I swear, they're just hiding the mountains from me.


----------



## bike294eva (Oct 15, 2010)

northern WI great trails around with some hilly spotts and only a 2 hour drive to copper harbor and the trails to the north


----------



## dead_dog_canyon (Sep 8, 2010)

Carson Valley, NV

Likes - Sun shines something like 320 days a yr - not too many people - good mt. riding - Sierra is minutes away - no jobs (keeps more from moving in)

Dislikes - Sun shines something like 320 days a yr - sometimes it doesn't rain a drop for 6-7-8 months - NV is becoming a 'purple' state


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

mfrench2013 said:


> belchertown, massachusetts. known for nothing besides carriages and our atrocious name, home of the belchertown state school and the quabbin reservoir which provides eastern ma. with water. we got a fair that all 15,000 of the population show up to including all the surrounding towns for 3 days straight. its really kinda sad. you can hardly walk b/c its 2 whole acres of land!!! i like it here though, good bike riding, lots of stuff to do. nothing is more than 2 hours away nyny is 3 away. i love newengland and everything about it.


if i lived in new england i would feel no need to visit the sh*thole nyc.:thumbsup:


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

nikwashere said:


> Chicago ...
> 
> I swear, they're just hiding the mountains from me.


 Good one


----------



## Maya7783 (Jan 11, 2011)

I’m in London. I feel proud to be here.


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

*Good Thread :thumbsup: *


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Anyone here from Japan?


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

*^
^
^*


----------



## storz (Jan 31, 2011)

Fuquay-Varina, NC (just outside of Raleigh)

Moved here in '07 from MI and love it, better weather, 3 hours to either the ocean or mountains, did I mention better weather...?


----------



## hammy35 (Jan 2, 2009)

Dallas (suburbs), TX

I grew up near where I live. I didn't intend to raise my own family here, but after college the job I wanted was here.

Pros: weather, reasonable housing, decent schools, good job market (particularly in my field), huge metro area so we have everything, lots of single track options, big cycling community (but can be a mixed bag)

Cons: The weather gets old. How many hundred degree days this summer? Wind. Wind. More Wind. Area lacks much identity - people sort of have this indifference about them.

Planning to move in 2014, not sure where yet. It's really job dependent.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

hammy35 said:


> Dallas (suburbs), TX
> 
> I grew up near where I live. I didn't intend to raise my own family here, but after college the job I wanted was here.
> 
> ...


Any mountains there?


----------



## Oldfatbaldguy (Nov 4, 2010)

Old fart, graybeard here. Rural central mn on a farm. 
literal 3 minute ride from my door to a X-C ski park, and 15 minute ride to a kind of "back door" to a new purpose-built bike facility (Cuyuna), plus hundreds of miles of everything from forest/logging roads to bike trails within an easy 2-3 hr commute.

Plus we have winter! I resolved to put at least 1/2 hr in on a bike every day (outside) this winter (didn't make it...we had a couple snowstorms that even stopped the plows!) There's something about meeting conditions head-on and prevailing (most of the time) that energizes you. I even went out at -33F with a snomobile suit and sno-pack boots just to say I could do it!


----------



## hammy35 (Jan 2, 2009)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Any mountains there?


Good riding? yes. Elevation change? some. Mountains? Not so much


----------



## bigbbs (Feb 12, 2011)

southern colorado, I'll die here ten minutes from the hills, by bicycle


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

mfrench2013 said:


> belchertown, massachusetts. known for nothing besides carriages and our atrocios name


Belchertown is also known as the home of Albert Desalvo, The Boston Strangler.


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Oldfatbaldguy said:


> I even went out at -33F with a snomobile suit and sno-pack boots just to say I could do it!


Thats crazy


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

Long Beach AKA "Strong Beach" 562 for life! 

Okay, did I cater to the stereotype enough? We are actually nice people. Slightly off...but nice people-just don't look us straight in the eyes.


----------



## TheMachinist (Feb 24, 2007)

Santa Cruz, CA. So good they named a bike after the town.


----------



## vtmusher (Mar 29, 2011)

Lake Elmore, Vermont. Not exactly a "city" but I love it here. We have an ever growing mountain bike scene, lakes, streams, mountains, low traffic and great snow; although that makes it kinda tough right now as I sit and wait for all that snow to melt.... We're 3 hours from Montreal, 3 hours from Boston, 1 1/2 hours from the Adirondacks or the Whites of New Hampshire and 1 1/2 hours from the ocean. I've lived in this general area most of my life and will most likely stay here until they carry me out in a pine box.


----------



## chong (Mar 4, 2011)

Hello from Ann Arbor Michigan. Lots of great singletrack in this area. I graduated from MTU in 2007 and the trails up there are amazing. I love Ann Arbor, but I'd kill to live in SLC (Alta got over 600" of snow this season!).

To the guy asking about Japan, I lived there for a short stint too. Nagahama (Shiga Prefecture) to be exact. Didn't do much mountain biking there though.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

No city here...Mavisdale,VA. I like it cause it's queit,but hate it cause ya hasto drive so far to get to _anywhere/anything_...not many trail ops under 30 miles away either...dang gas wells bought everything up and put up gates to most trails/gravel roads (like,after I grew up here,I mean).


----------



## nickav21 (Dec 25, 2009)

Memphis, TN. Usually it's pretty okay for riding. Except that these are our trails currently. Not even joking. Apparently at the shallow places, there's 2' of water on them.


----------



## dbfutrell (Apr 1, 2011)

storz said:


> Fuquay-Varina, NC (just outside of Raleigh)
> 
> Moved here in '07 from MI and love it, better weather, 3 hours to either the ocean or mountains, did I mention better weather...?


Clayton NC here....Ocean to the East - Mountains to the West....hard to beat. Born here, lived in the D.C. area for a couple of years and headed back south. Glad to be back.

Housing is reasonable, jobless rate isn't that bad compared to some places - we basically have 2 seasons....winter and summer! Spring and Fall last about 2 weeks each! LOL! But, I love it....hard to choose anywhere else I'd rather be right now.

http://www.torc-nc.org/
http://www.trianglemtb.com/


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

Ok for mtbers intereted, NYC isn't that bad. For being the largest city in the US it has a pretty good riding. Only plroblem is it is an hour away via car. However, the places you can get that are within an hour are really good. You NYC naysayers can't argue that Ringwood and Blue Mountain aren't top notch. 

NYC is not a mountain biking town, who would think it would be? But if other priorities bring you there it isn't horrible either.Good afterwork riding isn't happening. However, if you have your eyes set on NYC you know what you are in for. I was amazed you could ride at all, when i lived there. 

The community there through nycmtb is a great group of guys that will are very willing to carpool and help you develop. 

Of course in the overall sense of living you can't beat the NYC nightlife. I miss going to music shows quite a bit. 

bwheelin, you need to calm down your hate. I've moved away to a place that has a lot more outdoor activity possibilities, and i still don't think back as NYC being a horrible place. You just have to try a little harder to make it happen.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Upstate NY, it's kind of dismal.


----------



## DRILLINDK (Mar 12, 2012)

St. Louis, MO

Some of the best mountain bike trails can be found about 15 minutes outside of town. Another two hour drive and you're in reach of the famous and historical Berryman Trail. 

There's a wide range of trails throughout the area ranging from fast and flowy to more moderate technical obstacles. We have an active Mt Bike community and the trails are very well maintained.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hutch3637 said:


> Upstate NY, it's kind of dismal.


...


----------



## Dereiter (Jan 7, 2013)

Dirtman said:


> I currently reside in Ocala, FL. It is a decent place to live. It has arguably some of the best Mtb riding in the state of Florida, so I cannot complain there. However, it does not compare with Big Mountain riding. Everytime I take a trip and come home I lose something (a lil mojo, drive, enthusiasm) for the local trails.
> 
> Wife and I will eventually move further North - but for now Ocala will do:thumbsup:


Agreed. Ocala is a nice place for riding. :thumbsup:


----------



## falconpunch79 (May 30, 2012)

Fairbanks, Alaska. I like it here May through October. The rest sucks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2013)

I live in Florence and I consider it a privilege for many reasons as history, culture, a unique landscape, proximity to mountains and sea, a cosmopolitanism that has a long tradition etc.
I am very lucky because I spend long periods of time in Paris too.
With Italy have a relationship of love and hate, is a very complex country and in some ways it is not even a nation. 
France seems to me a kind of Italy without some defects. 
Paris is unique, it is so special but probably those who live there always will find many defects...


PS
I forgot mountain biking!
In Tuscany is almost impossible to find in plains, hills and mountains are relentless... I must be very careful in studing the elevations of my rides.
Often I use a train because it allows me to greatly increase the choice of excursions, sometimes a train is not enough and also I need a ship ...

In Paris the train is very useful for getting to amazing places like Deauville or nearest the various Bois easily accessible near the city. Easily accessible means that they are well organized, but it takes a long time because the distances are not short.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2013)

qwerty


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Toscano, that is spam. It's people or software that tries to place advertisements or links to websites on the forum. If you see this, you should report it to the site administrators. You do that by clicking on the red triangle on the left beside the post.







Just write "spam" in the box that pops up.

It's also not a good idea to quote the spam post. Please edit your post above to remove the spam quotes.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

SLO CAL is pretty good. Worth it. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Valentich (Jan 9, 2013)

Ridgway, Colorado. Amazing town. Cool people. Great riding.


----------



## shredjekyll (Jun 3, 2012)

North-Central Massachusetts, closest "city" is Leominster. Can ride out my door onto a trail in my backyard and then cross one road and within 2 minutes I am at the bottom of a 700 foot climb on a great trail system that is almost always empty, I might see 10 people per year on those trails and I probably ride there twice a week for 8/12 months =D

There are dozens of trail networks within 25 minutes of my house and I ride 4-6 times a week and never get bored. Plenty of hardcore trails that 99% of people would consider hike-a-bike only, and plenty of great singletrack, doubletrack, and everything in between. Obviously there is no legitimate DH parks in the area but there are plenty of gnarly descents that would challenge anyone. Absolutely zero issues with traffic EVER. Plus I have never experienced crowding anywhere I ride and I mostly encounter hikers who always seem amazed by a mountain bike and act as if they don't know they exist.. 

I have grown to absolutely love the area I ride in. There are perfect trails for my 6 inch slayer, and perfect trails for my cannondale hardtail. I have purposefully never ridden a few of the bigger and most likely better trail systems in the area (such as Leominster State Forest) so I have more great riding to look forward to. ride on!


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I just moved to Cumberland, BC on Vancouver Island. I can ride 5 min from my house to the gravel road climb that leads to the top of an amazing trail network. The trails vary from DH to rough XC and many feature boardwalks, logs, and other features. There are loads of trails within an hour's drive and there is great riding year round if you don't mind the rain. Cumberland is a cool village and Courtenay is only 7km away with all the latter shops. Cumberland has become a riding destination with people coming from around the world to sample the trails that I can ride anytime. I feel very fortunate to live in such a beautiful place.

I just retired from the Armed Forces and before I left one of the guys asked me what I would do If I won the lottery and my my answer was buy a house in Cumberland and ride a lot.


----------



## Gerth (Aug 17, 2013)

East Haven CT and it sucks! But my job is 6 miles away and I'm not moving anytime soon


----------



## YOUR HONOR (Jan 30, 2004)

Bryan, Texas. Great local trails here, and very well maintained. Damn hot and windy during the summer. Bryan/College Station is about in the middle of the Interstates-10-35-45 triangle, so I'm 90 minutes or less from the trails from Houston to Austin. A pretty good place to raise the rugrats.


----------

